# The Best Baggy Challenge EVER!!!



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

***UPDATE: Even though this challenge has already begun, new Baggy Babes are always welcome!!! Just fill out the questions below ***
Hey ladies!!!!   There hasn't been a baggy challenge for a while now, and since I lurves me some baggying, I thought I'd start a new one!!! 
There are two rules:
1) Baggy at least 5 times a week. You can take the weekends off if you want. You HAVE TO baggy at least 5 times a week. No comin in here talkin bout "I'm in, but  I'm only gonna baggy twice a week" 
2) Check in every day to keep yourself accountable
This challenge will last from May 4 (this coming Monday) until August 31  
If you're in, answer the following questions:
How many times a week will you be baggying?
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
Come join me, so your hair can be like this --->    
A few baggy tutorials.....
Baggy with a roller
http://public.fotki.com/kiesha8185/daily-regimen/roller.html
Baggy w/o a roller
http://public.fotki.com/BabyGurlNC/hair_challenge_year_2/baggie_method/baggie6.html
Baggy under phony pony
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/main/1283174/14938006
Baggy w/o phony pony
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/main/5429934/69482299
Full head baggy under a wig
http://public.fotki.com/alynxx/full-head-baggy-und/cimg3179.html
Baggy bun
http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/my_baggie_bun/1.html
A quick tip from HERicane10 to ladies who whole head baggy: Try saran wrap instead of plastic bags. It's much quieter and really keeps the moisture in better (no air pockets)
Baggy Babes  :
tiffers
taz007
Highly Favored8
donewit-it
Starronda
Chameleonchick
GirlTalk
IDareT'sHair
DivaD04
socurlyqt
Shay72
mariofmagdal
Eisani 
Rosie8604
brickhouse
Prettylonghair
SunnyDelight
lwilliams1922
morehairplease
ljamie4
sxytia07
berryblack
La Colocha
BlondeByDesire
laedie
MsEllie
jrae
HERicane10
Beautiful Disaster
aa9746
hokimomi
jayjaycurlz
evsbaby
Prettyeyes
mysoon2behair
sistasgotgame
Missi
bellecheveux
cch24
mzperkins
princessdi
Platinum
ChcolatAquarius
KdsLady09
Urban
venusd
danigurl18
cookie1
ms_b_haven06
Sweetg
CourtneyD
cutenss
cherepikr
tayflea
blazingthru
Lyoness
NappyMD
panamoni
Soulberry
NitaChantell
krissyprissy


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 28, 2009)

I may join but I have a question. I hear about people baggying in braids/twists how would I do that exactly?


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in!  This is EXACTLY what I need.  I will ponytail baggy 5-7 days per week until I am about 7 weeks post.  Then I will whole head baggy at night for the duration of the challenge.

I will be using NTM and Olive oil.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Answers in green I just started this the other day. 

How many times a week will you be baggying?
*5 days *

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*Jamaican Black Castor Oil on my ends.*

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*I will use the ponytail method.*


----------



## keysha1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats a baggy?????


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I may join but I have a question. I hear about people baggying in braids/twists how would I do that exactly?



From what I've read, people moisturize their hair and the length of the braids/twists, then put the braids/twists back into a bun and cover with a baggy


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> Whats a baggy?????


Baggying is a way to keep your hair and ends ultra moisturized and is wonderful for length retention. Check out the tutorials


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

*hmph* _Throws a stick of dynamite on her way out._

You KNOW why


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 28, 2009)

I want in. 

How long is it?

5 days a week, I can get with that.

In twists and all.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *hmph* _Throws a stick of dynamite on her way out._
> 
> You KNOW why


 

I'm sowwy, E!!! 

You look pretty in your siggy, though! (is my butt kissing working?  )


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

Bringing back an old Classic..............

Awesome!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I want in.
> 
> How long is it?
> 
> ...


It lasts until August 31 

Don't forget to answer the questions!


----------



## Starronda (Apr 28, 2009)

I’m in! I’ve been doing this anyway, so this will keep me motivated.  
1.I will baggy 5 days a week
2.Full head baggy at night
3.Cantu & HS 14 in 1 Moisturizer in my baggy and will seal when baggy comes off with Castor or Coconut Oil


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 28, 2009)

Well if I can baggy overnight and be a part of this I would like to join. 

I will baggy for 5 days. I will use my homemade braid spray and then seal with either castor oil or my bhringraj/brahmi oil that way I'm good for my other challenge too.


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 28, 2009)

Please add me to your challenge! 


How many times a week will you be baggying?     
*5-6x's week
*
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?    
*JBCO or an Sesa ayurvedic oil
*
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?                                                           
*Whole head @ night under a Kroger bag & scarf
*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

Whoops, forgot to answer my own questions 

How many days a week will you be baggying? 6-7 days a week
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? Aquage Hydrating Mist and Silicon Mix Leave In or Lacio Lacio Leave In
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? Ponytail


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2009)

Alright y'all.  How do you ponytail baggy when the new growth is outta control?? (Without looking crazy)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Alright y'all.  How do you ponytail baggy when the new growth is outta control?? (Without looking crazy)


Have you tried the baggy method? It's great for getting ng to lay down and behave


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ I am ponytail baggying now.  But I am only 3 weeks post so edges lay down nicely.  But I know when I have about 7 weeks NG it will be hard to place my hair into a ponytail so that I can then baggy and have the egdes look decent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok.  I want in too.  Please include me on the list.  Thanks

I will WholeHead baggy in the evenings 5-7 nights a week.

Will use Phyto 9 or 7 or whatever water based moisturizing cream I currently have and don't like.

Will seal with An Oil Blend I created in an applicator bottle.  Shea, EVOO, Coconut, Almond, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E Oil, RoseHip Oil, CD Lisa's Hair Exlir, Peppermint EO and Avacado Oil (I think that's it)


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 28, 2009)

tiffers:  can i baggy only at night?

count me in....i'm still trying to grow my hair to sl(challenge)

How many times a week will you be baggying? *5
*What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?* grow afro long leave in detangler*
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? *ponytail*


----------



## socurlyqt (Apr 28, 2009)

im totally in. i need to baggy!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok.  I want in too.  Please include me on the list.  Thanks


I'll add you right now 
Answer the questions, please


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

DivaD04 said:


> tiffers:  can i baggy only at night?
> 
> count me in....i'm still trying to grow my hair to sl(challenge)
> How many times a week will you be baggying? *5
> ...


Yep, baggying overnight is totally fine. That's the only time I baggy


----------



## socurlyqt (Apr 28, 2009)

My bad!

1) baggying 5 nights a week
2) elasta qp mango butter-seal with castor/olive oil
30 only the pony tail playa!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

socurlyqt said:


> 3) only the pony tail playa!


...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh here I go again joining yet another challenge.

1.  5 days a week
2.  a variety of spray moisturizers and seal with Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai Oil
3.  ponytail overnight


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 28, 2009)

I want in, I may be a slacker with everyday checking in. If this won't be a huge problem, add me to the list.

I will baggy 5 days

Whole Head

Using NTM silk touch leave in cream on hair and NTM healing shine serum on ends.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 28, 2009)

tiffers said:


> It lasts until August 31
> 
> Don't forget to answer the questions!



Oh!

1.  5 days a week.
2.  I will be using various conditioners and creams (Herbal Essence mostly,I have a lot of stuff I'm trying to use up)

I'll report what I use each night the following morning

3.  I will be baggying my whole head overnight.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

The ones that whole head baggy: what do you do in the mornings? Is your hair damp at all? Do you wash or cowash? I'll baggy 2-3 x's/wk @ night, ponytail only. I can't commit to a moisyurizer cuz I's a junkie and have toooo much stuff so whatever makes me giddy but more than likely jbco, evco or Vatika oil. Oh, or Sebastian Wearable Treatment sealed w/oil. Or Hairveda Whipped Baggy Cream. Or just some conditioner. Oh, I like ORS Olive Oil too. See, told you. Junkie.   

And to answer your question, Tiffers: Hell naw that don't resolve nuffin, but thankya.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I am going to join this because this air has been drying my hair out.


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in since I am only rollersetting on Sat. I will use my phony pony and S-curl and olive or jojoba oil or maybe protectiv w/ pink label. This is what I did when I first strarted thanks to Adrienne. I miss her.


----------



## Luxlii (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in I baggie all day. I will get to waist length.


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey tiffers,
I have to drop out of the challenge. I got a jump on my bagging last night & had about 10 tiny broken pieces of hair this morning. I'll be cheering ya'll on from the sideline though!
Good Luck Ladies


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Hey ladies!!!!  There hasn't been a baggy challenge for a while now, and since I lurves me some baggying, I thought I'd start a new one!!!
> There are two rules:
> 1) Baggy at least 5 times a week. You can take the weekends off if you want. You HAVE TO baggy at least 5 times a week. *No comin in here talkin bout "I'm in, but I'm only gonna baggy twice a week"*
> 2) Check in every day to keep yourself accountable
> ...


 
I said it ...just sayin.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for starting this Tiffers!!  
How many times a week will you be baggying? 5 x per week
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? S Curl and castor oil
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? whole head under a wig


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> Hey tiffers,
> I have to drop out of the challenge. I got a jump on my bagging last night & had about 10 tiny broken pieces of hair this morning. I'll be cheering ya'll on from the sideline though!
> Good Luck Ladies


Aw, no! Have you baggied before? Was your hair saturated in moisturizer? Most people experience breakage when baggying damp hair. When you take the baggy off, your hair shouldn't be damp.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I said it ...just sayin.


I was just about to call you out on that, you blankety-blank 

And why'd you change your siggy pic?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 29, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Aw, no! Have you baggied before? Was your hair saturated in moisturizer? Most people experience breakage when baggying damp hair. When you take the baggy off, your hair shouldn't be damp.



can you elaborate so I get it straight?
Most people experience breakage when baggying damp hair. 

If you add moisture wouldn't that make your hair damp?

How much product do you put on your ends?

for people that baggie every night, how often do you wash/cowash?
can all the product and green house effect build up a sweaty smell (if you baggie your whole head)?

when you add moisture do you mean like a mositurising conditioner?
do you seal with  an oil every night?


i'm worried about my ends in a big way since my bonnet dried died I havent been able to DT for a couple weeks.   I never imagined it would be so HARD to find another.

this challenge may be just the thing to help me out till i get a replacement.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I was just about to call you out on that, you blankety-blank
> 
> And why'd you change your siggy pic?


  

I changed that siggy pic because I got tired of scrolling through threads and seeing my face  The new one is my too tight banana clip ponytail. The clips are fired now too.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> can you elaborate so I get it straight?
> Most people experience breakage when baggying damp hair.
> If you add moisture wouldn't that make your hair damp?
> How much product do you put on your ends?
> ...


When I say add moisture, I mean a moisturizer, or you could also use a leave in conditioner. If your hair is damp after applying a moisturizer, you've used too much. Moisture is already going to be trapped in the baggy, so there's no need to be heavy handed applying a moisturizer. Part your hair in 4 sections and apply about a half dollar amount to each section. If you're natural (it looks like you are in your siggy pic). you may need a little more than that. (remember that even though it may not FEEL like you have enough on your hair, it's enough. Some people even baggy without adding any moisturizer to their hair because the baggy creates its own moisture) Apply the moisturizer to the length of your hair, concentrating on your ends.
I wash my hair two to three times a week and I do not seal with oil. My hair hates oils erplexed
I haven't ever baggied my whole head because I'm just too hot for that  But I doubt it would make your hair musty


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Baggied last night with Aquage Hydrating Mist


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I changed that siggy pic because I got tired of scrolling through threads and seeing my face  The new one is my too tight banana clip ponytail. The clips are fired now too.


Booooooo! You stink!  That was a pretty pic! Your hair and earrings were fierce!!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 29, 2009)

count me in

How many times a week will you be baggying? -------  5

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
-------  AO HSR and water.  I will also try out adding A LITTLE  coconut and or EVOO

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? --------------
ponytail/twists.  I will try whole head once a week the night before cowash.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 29, 2009)

Count me in ladies!


How many times a week will you be baggying? 5

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? my Designer Touch/White Rain conditioner combo and Nutiva coconut oil

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? ponytail


----------



## ellehair (Apr 29, 2009)

Im so excited my 1st challenge!! Please add me Tiffers

I will baggy overnight whole head 5-6 times per week

Using NTM or BB oil moisturizer and sealing with coconut oil.

i baggied last night and DH looked at me likeerplexed and he said he couldnt take all the noise the bag makes in the bed, he thought he was sleeping next to plastic woman  and he doesnt like it..
I told him he will like the end result, he just has to deal with it for a while..


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 29, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Im so excited my 1st challenge!! Please add me Tiffers
> 
> I will *baggy overnight whole head* 5-6 times per week
> 
> ...



lol...my dh said the EXACT same thing...men


----------



## sxytia07 (Apr 29, 2009)

Count me in!

i baggy my ponytail EVERY night with a roller. Baggying has worked wonders for my hair!  I use my Bronner Brothers moisturizer and carrot oil.  Don't plan to stop anytime soon either!  Baggy babes unite!


----------



## Starronda (Apr 29, 2009)

Only use a smalll amount of moisturizer if you don't want your hair to come out damp in the morning.  I use alot because I'm in braids and I'm wearing a wig till the end of June, so I don't mind my hair being damp when I wake up.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Booooooo! You stink!  That was a pretty pic! Your hair and earrings were fierce!!!!


 Thank you. I may repost it as my avatar once I'm sick of looking @ Method Man although I don't think I'd ever get tired of lookin at him. We've been married since the 90's .


----------



## MJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish you had started this in the winter. I baggy in the cold months (when the heater is on) but stop when it gets warmer (when the heat is turned off).


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Im so excited my 1st challenge!! Please add me Tiffers
> 
> I will baggy overnight whole head 5-6 times per week
> 
> ...


Plastic woman?   That's so funny!!!! Welcome to your first challenge! Yay!!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Thank you. I may repost it as my avatar once I'm sick of looking @ Method Man although I don't think I'd ever get tired of lookin at him. We've been married since the 90's .


Get it, girl!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

MJ said:


> I wish you had started this in the winter. I baggy in the cold months (when the heater is on) but stop when it gets warmer (when the heat is turned off).


Aw, shucks! Just missed it! Maybe next time


----------



## SweetD (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you baggy the day before a relaxer?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

SweetD said:


> Can you baggy the day before a relaxer?


I don't see why not


----------



## berryblack (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, I'm in!
I whole head baggy every night unless I'm wearing my hair out of my twists on the weekends.  I moisturize with my shea/coco mix.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! I  baggying before I only did this with a ponytail. I have twists in now and I have been doing this for the past two nights.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 30, 2009)

I baggied last night in a ponytail with Jasmine's Detangling Leave In.  I sealed this morning with cocasta.  My ends are a HAM so this is definitely beneficial.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

Baggied last night with Aqauge Hydrating Mist and Silicon Mix leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2009)

Will Dust Off the HS 14 in 1 Miracle Worker and incorporate it into my Baggying.  Also the Phyto 9, and Phyto 7 and Potion 9.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 30, 2009)

hey y'all know what, including my gald...i'm going to alternate using evoo.


----------



## Starronda (Apr 30, 2009)

Baggied last night with Wave Nouveau and sealed this morning with Castor Oil


----------



## DaPPeR (May 1, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I may join but I have a question. I hear about people baggying in braids/twists how would I do that exactly?



I just moisturize my braids then seal and then sleep with a plastic cap. Super moisturized hair in the morning. I can't wait to get my kinky twist in.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 1, 2009)

I baggied the ends of my twists the last two nights.  Hair felt happy in the morning. 

 I would like to try and do my whole head once a week but I dont like the sound of the plastic when i sleep.


----------



## GirlTalk (May 1, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Aw, no! Have you baggied before? Was your hair saturated in moisturizer? Most people experience breakage when baggying damp hair. When you take the baggy off, your hair shouldn't be damp.


It was my first time bagging. I overmoisterized my hair. I added protein x2 & a tea rinse. Now my hair shedding last night. Taking my garlic to fix things. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Eisani (May 1, 2009)

Did a whole head baggy/dc last night w/AO GPB, Island Naturals and SitriNillah.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2009)

Baggied last night, but was too lazy/dog tired to put some moisturizer on. I just put a baggy over my bun and was out for the count


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> It was my first time bagging. I overmoisterized my hair. I added protein x2 & a tea rinse. Now my hair shedding last night. Taking my garlic to fix things. Thanks for your help!


Your welcome, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2009)

I would like to join tiffers.

I baggy 5 to 6 times a week

I use either jessicurl wdt, too shea or Hn growth lotion or oil, ao hsr.

I baggy my whole head

Right now im baggying with ao hsr, hn growth oil and mayo for a prepoo tonight.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 1, 2009)

I want in ...

1.  How many times a week will you be baggying? = 5 to 6

2. What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? = QP Mango Butter/JBCO (it's on order) for my ends

3.  Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? = ponytail


----------



## Starronda (May 1, 2009)

Last night I used Cantu with HS 14 in 1, sealed in the morning with castor oil


----------



## laedie (May 1, 2009)

I'm in!! 
I will baggy 5-6 days a week.
I will use Cantu shae butter Leave-in or HS 14 in 1 and seal with coconut oil or EVOO.
I will alternate btwn ponytail and whole head. 
Thanks!!


----------



## MsEllie (May 2, 2009)

I'm in - I already baggy but not that much - this will help

1. How many times a week will you be baggying? = 5 to 6

2. What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? = Wave Nouveau or Scurl or my homemade moisturizer, and coconut oil

3. Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? = wholehead 
    I've done this about 3 times DH never complains - looks at me crazy


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

Forgot to baggy last night. Good thing the challenge hasn't officially started.  I'm baggying right now with Njoi Creations Coconut Hair Butter.


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2009)

Baggying today with jessicurl wdt.


----------



## jrae (May 2, 2009)

I'm in!  Who wouldn't want to be a Baggy Babe?  

How many times a week will you be baggying?
Every night​
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
AO HSR, Amla Oil​
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
Mostly the roller method, but whole head a couple times a week​


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2009)

Was too exhausted to deal with my hair yesterday, so I slapped some Silicon Mix leave in on the length of my hair and threw a baggy over it


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2009)

jrae said:


> I'm in!  Who wouldn't want to be a Baggy Babe?


I know, right?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 2, 2009)

I've baggied my ends for the past 3 nights.  

Today DH had to work so I decided to baggie my whole head while he's gone.
I rubbed about 1/2 tsp of jojobo oil and did 4 twists in my hair.  I covered with a plastic cap and then scarf.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 2, 2009)

Great challenge! Quick tip for the ladies with NOISY plastic bags. Try using Saran wrap instead. It's MUCH MUCH quieter and really keeps all the moisture in better (no air pockets)! 

DH is off at fire academy till 5/20 so I'll do *whole head baggy 5 days *per wk till then, *with Afroveda coco latte moisture mask. HE Replenshing con., or African Royale daily doctor leave-in and avocado butter.*

*After that ponytail baggy 4x per wk and whole head 1x.*


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 2, 2009)

Baggied my whole head while sleeping. Used NTM-Silk Touch Leave-in-Cream and NTM Healing Shine Serum on the ends.

My hair is doing great! I always baggie, so this is an easy challenge for me.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 2, 2009)

Baggied my pony with QP mango butter and coconut oil.  Felt great this morning.


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Great challenge! Quick tip for the ladies with NOISY plastic bags. Try using Saran wrap instead. It's MUCH MUCH quieter and really keeps all the moisture in better (no air pockets)!


Great tip! I'll add that to the original post!


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

To the ladies who whole head baggy, does your head sweat? And if it does, does it ruin your style?
I relaxed today and didn't wanna ponytail baggy because I wanna wear my hair down. So I moisturized, wrapped my hair and put saran wrap on my head

Did a few chores, washed dishes, straightened up the house and I feel the sweat on my head erplexed

Will my hair be wet tomorrow?


----------



## sugarose (May 3, 2009)

I'm in!! I have always had great results with baggy'ing. Today is wash day so I'll start tomorrow.


_How many times a week will you be baggying?_ Every night! 

_What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?_ Nexxus Humectress Luxe spray, NTM leave-in, and Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm (in that order).

_Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?_ Ponytail


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Disaster said:


> I'm in!! I have always had great results with baggy'ing. Today is wash day so I'll start tomorrow.
> 
> 
> _How many times a week will you be baggying?_ Every night!
> ...


Oh, how I love that Honey Balm!


----------



## La Colocha (May 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> To the ladies who whole head baggy, does your head sweat? And if it does, does it ruin your style?
> I relaxed today and didn't wanna ponytail baggy because I wanna wear my hair down. So I moisturized, wrapped my hair and put saran wrap on my head
> 
> Did a few chores, washed dishes, straightened up the house and I feel the sweat on my head erplexed
> ...


 
Tiffers when i take my baggie off my hair is always damp and its not hot in the house. Maybe in the morning when you take it off feel your hair and if its damp let it air dry before you unwrap it or maybe sit under the dryer for a few minutes. Hth


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Tiffers when i take my baggie off my hair is always damp and its not hot in the house. Maybe in the morning when you take it off feel your hair and if its damp let it air dry before you unwrap it or maybe sit under the dryer for a few minutes. Hth


Thanks! I'll definitely check to see if it's still wet tomorrow


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

Baggied last night with Hairveda's Whipped Creme.  Will seal this morning with cocasta.


----------



## La Colocha (May 3, 2009)

Baggied today with hn growth lotion and oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 3, 2009)

Baggied whole head with NTM silk touch leave in cream and NTM shine serum on my ends.My hair is loving it!


----------



## aa9746 (May 3, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge! I'll be doing the full head baggy 5 days a week.


----------



## aa9746 (May 3, 2009)

I'll be using jojoba oil and castor oil


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

Baggying right now with whipped cream and sealed with cocasta.


----------



## Starronda (May 3, 2009)

Im baggying tonight with Cantu Leave In and HS 14 in 1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2009)

I baggied tonight with Groganics Topical Gel w/DHT Blocker and then I sealed with a Homemade: Coconut, EVOO, Avacado, Wheat Germ and Almond Oil Mixture.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 3, 2009)

Just realized I did not answer the questions.

*How many times a week will you be baggying?*
My goal will be to do at least 5 days a week. I hope to be able to do all seven.

*What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?*
Giovanni's Deeper Moisture/Giovanni's Direct Leave-In/Aloe Vera Gel - one of those
CHI Keratin Mist - Maybe twice a week
Amla/Coconut/Vatika oil - one of those

I will switch it up as I obtain more products.

*Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?*
Whole head.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 4, 2009)

tiffers, i'm going to baggy today and tommorow but wed-thur i'm not. i'll be in the air (going home) and i refuse to get searched with a baggy on my pony......it's an international flight and they will not understand


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 4, 2009)

Yesterday, I did my weekly, wash, protein (bi-weekly), dc and roller-set - all this to put my hair in a pony ... anyway I moisturized, sealed and rolled my pony with sponge rollers with the satin covers and baggied.  I didn't know what to expect as far as wetness - to my surprise my hair held it's curl and was not wet but very moisterized.


----------



## tiffers (May 4, 2009)

The challenge officially starts today, ladies!!!! 

Baggied last night with Aquage Hydrating Mist and Beauty Without Cruelty Leave In


----------



## tiffers (May 4, 2009)

DivaD04 said:


> tiffers, i'm going to baggy today and tommorow but wed-thur i'm not. i'll be in the air (going home) and i refuse to get searched with a baggy on my pony......it's an international flight and they will not understand


I'll let you slide--- This time! 

Have fun at home!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (May 4, 2009)

As soon as i get off this computer  i will baggy with elucence mbc and a wee bit of castor oil.


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2009)

Baggied last night with my Designer Touch/White Rain conditioner mix and Nutiva coconut nut oil.


----------



## donewit-it (May 4, 2009)

Baggied last night with Organics Curl Keeper (new product) and coconut oil on a 2 week old dry twist out.

This morning my hair was so soft, but not damp.  Tonight I will be washing and overnight conditioning with LeKair's Cholesterol to finish up.


----------



## hokimomi (May 4, 2009)

Oh Snap!

I had started this religiously and fell off. Glad to be getting back on the horse with you ladies!  I will start again tonight!

As for the questions:
 - How many times a week will you be baggying? *5-6 days a week!*
 - What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? *ORS Carrot oil, CD Healthy Hair Butter, or a homemade mix of leftover moisturizers!  Any of these are sealed with Coconut Oil/Jamaican Black Castor oil.*
 - Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? *Ponytail baggying, with random whole head b4 co-wash days!*


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2009)

Just finished baggying my hair with DT/WR co mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 5, 2009)

I'd like in on this challenge. I'm going to full head baggy at least 4 times a week. I'm going to use moisturizing conditioners like Elucence, Hello Hydration, NTM or Nexxus. I may add a few drops of coconut, avocado, camilla or even castor oils.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 5, 2009)

thx tiffers. 
i'm baggy'n right now....i almost forgot b4 i laid down but at around 11pm i jumped up out of bed, ran to the kitchen and grabbed a shopping bad and a pair of scissors.  i put some gald on my pony and wrapped that dogg on plastic w/ a ponytail holder....i'm set. now, i need to take my butt back to bed.


----------



## MsEllie (May 5, 2009)

forgot to log in and check last night but I baggied last night with my homemade mosturizer...just finished baggying for tonight used Scurl... doing whole head baggy... I am wearing a braid out...


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 5, 2009)

I baggied all day yesterday with a mix of Direct Leave-in, CHI Keratin Mist, and Amla oil. It was nice.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 5, 2009)

Got my baggie on right now, I am about to go to sleep.


----------



## donewit-it (May 5, 2009)

Didn't baggy per se....I conditioned overnight with a plastic cap on my head after a good washing


----------



## taz007 (May 5, 2009)

I overnight baggied with NTM and olive oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2009)

DivaD04 said:


> thx tiffers.
> i'm baggy'n right now....i almost forgot b4 i laid down but at around 11pm i jumped up out of bed, ran to the kitchen and grabbed a shopping bad and a pair of scissors.  i put some gald on my pony and wrapped that dogg on plastic w/ a ponytail holder....i'm set. now, i need to take my butt back to bed.


Now that's what I call dedication!


----------



## Starronda (May 5, 2009)

Baggied last night with Aussie Moist and Cantu
Baggying all day with saran wrap under my wig and HS 14 in 1


----------



## La Colocha (May 5, 2009)

Baggied with water and hn growth oil today.


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 5, 2009)

baggied overnight with s-curl


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 5, 2009)

I'm in!!! I really need to get back to my baagying. I wore mine yesterday and am in it now. Baggying always helps me so much!


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 5, 2009)

I'm in too!!! 

How many times a week will you be baggying?
*5 x's/wk*

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*NTM or HS 14 n 1 w/coconut oil*

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*ponytail*


----------



## HERicane10 (May 5, 2009)

(_quietly tip-toes in for Monday report_

I whole head baggied Sunday with Ayurvedic oil blend & Nu-gro moisturizer.

Washed & DC'd Monday. Moisturized hair with AfroVeda CocoLatte. Nu-gro on scalp. No baggy! 

I'll whole head baggy tonight with Nu-gro and HE Replenshing Con.


----------



## MsEllie (May 6, 2009)

I'm getting ready for bed,,, whole head baggy with Scurl tonight and a little jojoba oil


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 6, 2009)

Last night, I baggied with a little bit of VO5 and CHI Keratin Mist.


----------



## morehairplease (May 6, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2009)

Baggied last night with Aquage Hydrating Mist and Beauty Without Cruelty Leave In


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 6, 2009)

Getting ready to baggy right now. Just got in from work, off to moisturize, NTM leave in and shine serum. Have a great day ladies. Day sleeping is Awesome!


----------



## La Colocha (May 6, 2009)

Baggying today with only water.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 6, 2009)

I baggied last night with NTM silk and coconut oil


----------



## hokimomi (May 6, 2009)

I have been slipping, not on the baggying, just on checking in!  MY Bad ladies!

I baggied my entire head last night with ORS Carrot oil, sealed with Jamaican black castor oil.

I rocked the baggy ponytail today with some water and more carrot oil added to the ends.

Happy hair growing!


----------



## Starronda (May 6, 2009)

Baggied last night with HS 14 in 1, this morning when I took the baggy off, I sealed with coconut oil. My hair loved it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2009)

Baggying right now as I type with a nice mixture of Coconut Oil and other Natural Oils that Penetrate the Cortex.  It's been giving me nice, soft, strong hair especially the NG.  

Lovin' the Baggying Challenge.  Because it has given me alot of options to use some of the creamy water-based products I have on hand that am not too crazy about.


----------



## donewit-it (May 6, 2009)

I missed my baggy session last night.  I am going to do an overnight conditioning with ORS Hair Mayonaise


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

Baggied last night with whipped cream and sealed with mahabhringraj oil.


----------



## morehairplease (May 6, 2009)

baggied with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## aa9746 (May 6, 2009)

Baggied last night with Castor oil and Jojoba oil


----------



## MsEllie (May 7, 2009)

Baggied tonight with Wave Nouveau Moisturizing lotion and sealed with Tea tree oil.  This is a whole head baggy...


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Baggied last night with whipped cream and sealed with mahabhringraj oil.


 
Yep, I'm quoting myself.  Did this again last night.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 7, 2009)

I am baggying my whole head nightly with butters or caster oil, coconut oil, ayurvedic oils and alternating with dc every other nights.

Baggied last night with Amla oil. Hair felt well moisturised this morning


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 7, 2009)

So far so good, my baggied pony feels great in the morning - currently using ORS Carrot Oil or QP Mango Butter - sealing with either coconut oil or JBCO.  I'm going to try the whole head tonight.  I've also been braiding my nape horizonally after moisture and sealing. Actually right now my hair is in a bun and my nape is braided (protected).


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 7, 2009)

Got my baggy on right now. Today I am using Surge Woojee Cream and Aloe Vera Gel. My hair feels so great! Good day ladies, this day sleeper is pulling back the sheets!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 7, 2009)

I baggied yesterday by just putting on my plastic cap. So far, so good. I will baggy today after I give my head a good massage.


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2009)

Im taking a day off today i got something new coming. Still wanted to post to keep track of my 5 days.


----------



## morehairplease (May 7, 2009)

Just finished baggying after dc for an hour w/my conditioner mix and coconut oil.


----------



## hokimomi (May 7, 2009)

Baggied last night, whole head with Jamaican black castor oil after a wonderful scalp massage. Sealed ends with coconut oil.


----------



## ellehair (May 7, 2009)

hi ladies
I have been baggying nightly altenating between the eqp mango the bb oil moisturizer. sealing with coconut oil. Whole head baggy.  sorry I havent been checking in daily - will do so going forward. Happy hair growing everyone - I cant wait to get to where you ladies are


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 7, 2009)

Baggied last night with HS 14 and 1 and EVCO. I'm so happy little to no breakage!!!


----------



## sxytia07 (May 7, 2009)

checking in!! still baggying daily!!


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> hi ladies
> I have been baggying nightly altenating between the eqp mango the bb oil moisturizer. sealing with coconut oil. Whole head baggy.  sorry I havent been checking in daily - will do so going forward. Happy hair growing everyone - I cant wait to get to where you ladies are


Your hair will be swangin in no time  A year from now, you'll be amazed at how far you've come. Especially if you keep baggying, because baggying makes hair happy


----------



## Starronda (May 7, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Mizani Nighttime Treatment. Almost forgot I had this stuff.


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

Starronda said:


> Baggying tonight with Mizani Nighttime Treatment. Almost forgot I had this stuff.


I wanna try that!!! Update us tomorrow and let us know how you like it


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im taking a day off today i got something new coming. Still wanted to post to keep track of my 5 days.


Whatchu got comin? Some new conditioner? I wanna know, I'm nosey


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

I'll be ponytail baggying overnight with a roller using Oyin Whipped Pudding and Juices & Berries


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Whatchu got comin? Some new conditioner? I wanna know, I'm nosey


 
I thought i had something coming, but i guess tommorrow. Some afro detangler samples.


----------



## Starronda (May 7, 2009)

Tiffers...I use to use this faithfully and it really did wonders for my hair..So it does what it says...I've never tried it with baggying, so I'll give you my results tomorrow


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I thought i had something coming, but i guess tommorrow. Some afro detangler samples.


Aw, that sucks! Do you have a tracking number? When I order stuff, I stalk the UPS/USPS websites until my package is at my door


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

Starronda said:


> Tiffers...I use to use this faithfully and it really did wonders for my hair..So it does what it says...I've never tried it with baggying, so I'll give you my results tomorrow


Alright! I'll be waiting! 

How does it smell? I'm a sucker for some smell-good


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Aw, that sucks! Do you have a tracking number? When I order stuff, I stalk the UPS/USPS websites until my package is at my door


 
pming you


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Aw, that sucks! Do you have a tracking number? When I order stuff, I stalk the UPS/USPS websites until my package is at my door


 
Me too! Most times I am tracking more than one at a time too.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

Whole head baggying tonight with JBCO Hair Food Pomade (why can't they just call it what it is? hair grease!).


----------



## rissybaby (May 8, 2009)

what a coink-ee-dink!! :trampolin i was _jusss _ thinkin about how ive wanted to try this once school ended and i was out for the summer. i went to the hair store and saw this phony pony that i actually wouldnt mind rocking (was never really fond of wearing fake hair) and it occurred to me, why not baggy the entire summer and go back to school with INCREDIBLY long hair!! 

ive never baggied before so before i commit can i get some testimonials? how has baggying worked for yall?  (<<< i jus liked that smiley)


----------



## Missi (May 8, 2009)

2) Check in every day to keep yourself accountable
This challenge will last from May 4 (this coming Monday) until August 31  
If you're in, answer the following questions:
How many times a week will you be baggying?
*5x a week*
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*shea butter & castor oil*
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*whole head baggy* (using the beret)


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2009)

sistasgotgame said:


> what a coink-ee-dink!! :trampolin i was _jusss _ thinkin about how ive wanted to try this once school ended and i was out for the summer. i went to the hair store and saw this phony pony that i actually wouldnt mind rocking (was never really fond of wearing fake hair) and it occurred to me, why not baggy the entire summer and go back to school with INCREDIBLY long hair!!
> ive never baggied before so before i commit can i get some testimonials? how has baggying worked for yall?  (<<< i jus liked that smiley)


Baggying has worked wonders for me, hence my starting this challenge  

It really helps with length retention and I love waking up to soft, swangy, moisturized hair. With baggying, you don't need to use a lot of product, so your moisturizers last a lot longer.

You really don't have anything to lose, you'll see for yourself how wonderful it is when you feel your hair after baggying


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2009)

Missi said:


> 2) Check in every day to keep yourself accountable
> This challenge will last from May 4 (this coming Monday) until August 31
> If you're in, answer the following questions:
> How many times a week will you be baggying?
> ...



Missi, where did you find those? I've been trying so hard to find one online


----------



## MsEllie (May 8, 2009)

I'm reporting in - whole head baggy tonight with Wave Nouveau and coconut oil... I've been baggying since Monday night - my is some awful soft...I've been having the HIAD...I'm loving this....my hair is loving it.


----------



## LushLox (May 8, 2009)

I totally dismissed baggying after I tried it (admittedly a whole head baggy) and I woke up with super damp hair, but perhaps I was being a bit short sighted, and I'm thinking of maybe trying it again.

However I don't want to wear a pony tail right through the night, so what other way could I do it?


----------



## bellecheveux (May 8, 2009)

I'll give this a try! I haven't baggied in AGES.

*How many times a week will you be baggying?*
5. LOL.

*What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?*
I will be using S-Curl, Oyin Greg Juice, or Blended Beauty Silkshake. I will use a heavier moisturizer like Jane Carter Nourish & Shine, Mixed Chicks Leave-in, or Blended Beauty Happy Nappy Styles after. And of course, Coconut or Castor Oil after moisturizing.

*Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?*
I'll alternate.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 8, 2009)

I am baggying again today. I found out yesterday that I can not baggying all night. I woke up in the middle of the night burning up. I took my plastic cap off, and I was good. So... all day baggying it is.


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2009)

Baggying with ao hsr.


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I totally dismissed baggying after I tried it (admittedly a whole head baggy) and I woke up with super damp hair, but perhaps I was being a bit short sighted, and I'm thinking of maybe trying it again.
> However I don't want to wear a pony tail right through the night, so what other way could I do it?


Why don't you wanna wear a ponytail through the night? Do you sleep on your back? If so, you could wear the pony on the very top of your head


----------



## morehairplease (May 8, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> *I totally dismissed baggying after I tried it (admittedly a whole head baggy) and I woke up with super damp hair,* but perhaps I was being a bit short sighted, and I'm thinking of maybe trying it again.
> 
> However I don't want to wear a pony tail right through the night, so what other way could I do it?




Sorry to hear that Cream Tee. This was the reason for me not continuing with baggying when I initial tried it a year or so ago. I later learned that I was using too much product(moisturizer and oil) and since using less this time around I am have much success w/baggying. Is it possible for you to baggy doing the day with a ponytail?


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 8, 2009)

Ladies, I have to tell you. I was in a bad mood after class today, so I decided to walk home (walking always cures my bad moods). So, I had my baggy on, and I walked a good 3-4 miles. I just got home, and WOW, my hair feels so moist (yeah, I know it's sweat) and soooooo soft. I think walking + baggying might just be my thing.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 8, 2009)

Ponytail baggy has been winning out over whole head. Wednesday-no baggy. Thursday- indigo baggy overnight.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I totally dismissed baggying after I tried it (admittedly a whole head baggy) and I woke up with super damp hair, but perhaps I was being a bit short sighted, and I'm thinking of maybe trying it again.
> 
> However I don't want to wear a pony tail right through the night, so what other way could I do it?


 
I put my ends in the baggy then put the ponytail holder around the baggy not my hair.  Got that idea from the baggy bun link in the op.  Then I cover my head with either my satin bonnet or scarf. It's loose but stays in all night.


----------



## cch24 (May 8, 2009)

i'm doing an experimental whole head baggy tonight. i've never done it before. i did my standard nightly rosewater and glycerin, healthy hair butter, coconut oil, and castor oil on edges and ends. pinned my hair up into two braids and put a plastic cap on. if i like how my hair feels in the morning i'll come back and officially join/ answer the questions.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 8, 2009)

ponytail baggied last night with infusium 23


----------



## MsEllie (May 9, 2009)

Hi everyone -  I'm using my standard staples for now - the Wave Nouveau moisturizer and sealing with coconut oil. Whole head baggy..its working great..


----------



## bellecheveux (May 9, 2009)

So far, so good! I sprayed some Greg Juice on, followed with the Nourish & Shine, and put on a plastic cap for about an hour. My hair felt good.


----------



## LushLox (May 9, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Why don't you wanna wear a ponytail through the night? Do you sleep on your back? If so, you could wear the pony on the very top of your head



I'm scared the ponytail through the night will weaken my hair over the time.  I've had breakage at the nape before which I've now corrected so I don't want to set myself back.



morehairplease said:


> Sorry to hear that Cream Tee. This was the reason for me not continuing with baggying when I initial tried it a year or so ago. I later learned that I was using too much product(moisturizer and oil) and since using less this time around I am have much success w/baggying. Is it possible for you to baggy doing the day with a ponytail?



Yes, I think I could do it during the day.  Not sure about the whole day though.  




Shay72 said:


> I put my ends in the baggy then put the ponytail holder around the baggy not my hair.  Got that idea from the baggy bun link in the op.  Then I cover my head with either my satin bonnet or scarf. It's loose but stays in all night.



Now that is a good idea.  If it's loose then it could work.  Thanks.


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2009)

I'm thinking about joining this challenge. I might try this with Surge 14, WOC,(my protein and moisturizer-this worked well for me when I wore braids) and Castor Oil.


----------



## morehairplease (May 9, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR co mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil. Either today or tomorrow, I am purchasing some ponytail holders and pins.


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I put my ends in the baggy then put the ponytail holder around the baggy not my hair.  Got that idea from the baggy bun link in the op.  Then I cover my head with either my satin bonnet or scarf. It's loose but stays in all night.


That's what I do too


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

cch24 said:


> i'm doing an experimental whole head baggy tonight. i've never done it before. i did my standard nightly rosewater and glycerin, healthy hair butter, coconut oil, and castor oil on edges and ends. pinned my hair up into two braids and put a plastic cap on. if i like how my hair feels in the morning i'll come back and officially join/ answer the questions.


Hope it worked out for you


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 9, 2009)

Got my baggy on today with a little V05 in it. I think I will really save on conditioner doing this!


----------



## cch24 (May 9, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Hope it worked out for you



it did! can i officially join?

How many times a week will you be baggying? 5 days a week
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? rosewater and glycerin, healthy hair butter, coconut/castor oil
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? whole head!

thanks!


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

Baggied last night with Oyin Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding. Hair is sooo soft today  I'll definitely be getting more of this stuff


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

cch24 said:


> it did! can i officially join?
> How many times a week will you be baggying? 5 days a week
> What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? rosewater and glycerin, healthy hair butter, coconut/castor oil
> Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? whole head!
> thanks!


Good! I'll add you to the list


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Sorry to hear that Cream Tee. This was the reason for me not continuing with baggying when I initial tried it a year or so ago.* I later learned that I was using too much product(moisturizer and oil) and since using less this time around I am have much success w/baggying.* Is it possible for you to baggy doing the day with a ponytail?


This is key for a lot of people. Less is definitely more when it comes to baggying. You don't have to drench your hair to get great results


----------



## laedie (May 10, 2009)

Baggied last night at work under my wig. full head. about to baggy now!!!! 
good night...


----------



## MsEllie (May 10, 2009)

I baggied tonight with Wave Nouveau and coconut oil - whole head.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 10, 2009)

I put on a baggy last night. It made my hair really damp even though I tried to wipe it dry. Oh well. I am going to try to baggy today and go for a walk.


----------



## La Colocha (May 10, 2009)

Baggying today with afro detangler and shescent it scalp spray.


----------



## morehairplease (May 10, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## cch24 (May 10, 2009)

baggied last night with my usual mix.


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 10, 2009)

I baggied last night with s-curl and evoo


----------



## tiffers (May 10, 2009)

Baggied last night with Oyin Whipped Pudding and Juices & Berries. I'm really lovin this combo. My nape is more moisturized than when I use castor oil and aloe vera juice. I didn't think anything could moisturize my nape like that could.
My hair is so soft and moisturized


----------



## La Colocha (May 10, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Baggied last night with Oyin Whipped Pudding and Juices & Berries. I'm really lovin this combo. My nape is more moisturized than when I use castor oil and aloe vera juice. I didn't think anything could moisturize my nape like that could.
> My hair is so soft and moisturized


 
I can't wait to get my oyin juices, sweet baggy treats. I tried to like the whipped pudding but my hair doesn't but it smells divine. Im glad its working for you.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 10, 2009)

ponytail baggy on friday with nu-gro spray and hair "grease" on ends.


----------



## tiffers (May 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I can't wait to get my oyin juices, sweet baggy treats. I tried to like the whipped pudding but my hair doesn't but it smells divine. Im glad its working for you.


I loooove Juices & Berries! I haven't even had my botfle for a week and it's already half gone erplexed

I stay spraying everyone's head in the house  I used it to rollerset and my hair was soooo smooth, light and swingy! Love it!


----------



## Starronda (May 10, 2009)

Baggied last night with my avocado/shea butter spray and sealed with coconut oil in the a.m.


----------



## mzperkins (May 10, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge...I currently do full head bag every other nite.

How many times a week will you be baggying?  *5 days min.*

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? *Wave Nouveau and Castor Oil*

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? *whole head baggying*


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 10, 2009)

about to moisturize and baggy for the night.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 11, 2009)

Got my baggy on, gud nitey nite all! Using NTM leave in cream and NTM shine serum on the ends.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 11, 2009)

Had my baggy on all night with no product. My hair still came out really soft. I don't know what it is about plastic bags, but they really make my hair soft.


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Baggied last night with Oyin Juices & Berries


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Had my baggy on all night with no product. My hair still came out really soft. I don't know what it is about plastic bags, but they really make my hair soft.


I don't know what magic is in plastic, but I lurve it  

Okay, what about this theory: Moisture can't evaporate into the air because it's stuck in the baggy, so it has nowhere to go but into your hair


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 11, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I don't know what magic is in plastic, but I lurve it
> 
> Okay, what about this theory: Moisture can't evaporate into the air because it's stuck in the baggy, so it has nowhere to go but into your hair



That makes sense. 


I guess it is like someone said before: it's a greenhouse effect. Whatever moisture you have in your hair just floats on up and ends up back on your hair. Love it.


----------



## morehairplease (May 11, 2009)

Just finished bagging with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil.

Tiffers have you been able to find the GVP amino poo in your area?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 11, 2009)

For the first time Saturday night - I baggied my whole head.  Was very moist in morning and frizzy - so I had to cover with the satin scarf for amount 10 to 15 minutes so my hair would lye down.  The only thing I dislike about it is the noise from the shower cap and rubber band around it.


----------



## princessdi (May 11, 2009)

I'm in.  I will be baggying, full head under a wig 5 days a week.  Hoping for BSL or pretty damn close by 12/09.  Come on growth spurt!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (May 11, 2009)

I just put the baggy on my hair today, no water, no product.


----------



## ellehair (May 11, 2009)

baggying right now under a half wig, used eqp mango and coconut to seal.  is it possible to baggy too much?? just wonderrring


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Just finished bagging with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil.
> Tiffers have you been able to find the GVP amino poo in your area?


Nope, I went to Sally's and was looking for like 30 minutes, thinking I was trippin. So I finally asked a lady who worked there to help me find it. That's when I found out the dreaded news: It's been discontinued  I couldn't believe it! I had her go check the back of the store and everything. It's nowhere to be found


----------



## Eisani (May 11, 2009)

I ain't been updating, but I've been baggying w/EVCO.


----------



## cch24 (May 11, 2009)

baggied again last night. i'm loving it!


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> baggying right now under a half wig, used eqp mango and coconut to seal.  is it possible to baggy too much?? just wonderrring


I've read of like 3 members on this board whose hair was overmoisturized from baggying. But they kept their hair wet and saturated with moisturizer without removing the baggy for days.

I don't think I've ever read of someone's hair becoming overmoisturized from baggying normally (not too much product, removing the baggy after a few hours, etc)


----------



## laedie (May 11, 2009)

Baggied last night whole head with Cantu butter shea leave in and sealed with shea butter, coconut oil. Yummy soft!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I've read of like 3 members on this board whose hair was overmoisturized from baggying. But they kept their hair wet and saturated with moisturizer without removing the baggy for days.
> 
> I don't think I've ever read of someone's hair becoming overmoisturized from baggying normally (not too much product, removing the baggy after a few hours, etc)


 
I usually baggy while I'm chillin' w/the Ladies from LHCF.  And by the time I am ready to log off and go to bed, hair is properly hydrated and moisturized, (if I'm not using EVCO) I just seal and tie down.


----------



## mzperkins (May 11, 2009)

Sunday & Monday night whole head baggying with Wave Nouveau and Castor Oil


----------



## morehairplease (May 11, 2009)

getting ready to baggy and go to bed.


good night ladies


----------



## donewit-it (May 12, 2009)

Baggying overnight with some Cantu shea butter leave-in sealed with castor oil


----------



## MsEllie (May 12, 2009)

I didn't baggy last night - I did a henna and deep conditon and air dried my hair - wore a braid out this morning.  I am baggying tonight with Long aid gel and coconut oil.. .I need to get to the store to get more Scurl....


----------



## Ganjababy (May 12, 2009)

Baggied last night with. Ntm conditioner


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2009)

Baggied last night with Aqauge Hydrating Mist and Oyin Whipped Pudding


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 12, 2009)

I baggied overnight with a bit of s-curl.  I'm getting use to the "crunching" sound of the bag overnight.


----------



## La Colocha (May 12, 2009)

Baggying today with hn growth lotion


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 12, 2009)

Used my baggy while walking yesterday.


----------



## cch24 (May 12, 2009)

baggied again last night. i think i'm going to use the money i'm saving on product (i'm using way less) to buy more plastic bags!


----------



## ellehair (May 12, 2009)

baggy last night with NTM silk touch and sealed with coconut oil...


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 12, 2009)

Baggied sunday night with NTM and EVOO. Baggied last night with HS 14 and 1.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 12, 2009)

Baggied with NTM leave in, and NTM shine serum on my ends.


----------



## MsEllie (May 13, 2009)

whole head baggy tonight with long aid gel and coconut oil


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 13, 2009)

Baggied whole head while I slept today. However it was hot here, and I felt like my hair had too much build up, so I washed and am air drying. I guess I will take a day or two off baggying, it takes my hair a day or two to fully air dry ;0(


----------



## bellecheveux (May 13, 2009)

Just baggied with Greg Juice and Nourish & Shine.


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding and put the baggy on. About to go to sleep, I'm done for the night


----------



## morehairplease (May 13, 2009)

baggied last night & this morning with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 13, 2009)

Baggied my pony with qp mango butter and sealed with jbco and coconut oil.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 13, 2009)

baggied last night with rusk leave in and EVCO


----------



## La Colocha (May 13, 2009)

Baggying with hn growth lotion and oil today.


----------



## ellehair (May 13, 2009)

Baggying right now at work under half wig NTM sealed with olive oil - cowashed last night and let my hair airdry so I didnt baggy last night


----------



## J Glazin (May 13, 2009)

Hey 
Sorry Im a little behind but this is what I have done so far

May 9-11: Applied brilliant universe moisturizer with olive oil on my heads. Put a roller and baggy

May 12: Co-wash and then applied Shea Butter Cantu leave in with olive oil. Baggy for the night. Woke up on Wednesday bun and go for the rest of the day.


----------



## sxytia07 (May 13, 2009)

checkin in:  still baggying!  i moisturize with scurl and seal with carrot oil. then i put my hair in a pony tail with a roller on my ends, baggy with a shower cap and call it a night. this will probably be my regimen FOREVER lol!


----------



## mzperkins (May 13, 2009)

whole head bag last night using aphogee leave in and seal with castor oil.  Hair was soft and mosit this morning


----------



## hokimomi (May 13, 2009)

I keep forgetting, but I am checking in.  Still baggying my ends and rocking my phony pony.  

At night I still use ORS Carrot Oil and seal with jamaican black castor oil/coconut oil, then wrap with a roller/shower cap on that part.

In the am, I just brush my edges down, and redo the baggy and post up with my phony pony!

Happy Hair growing ladies!


----------



## cch24 (May 13, 2009)

still whole head baggying and loving it!


----------



## morehairplease (May 13, 2009)

just finished bagging with co mix and sealing with coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Oyin Juices & Berries and Shine & Define. Just got the S&D today, so we'll see how it goes :crossfingers:


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 14, 2009)

I too have been whole-head baggying. Tonight it will be Elucence MBC with coconut oil to seal.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 14, 2009)

Whole head baggy, no product tonight, washed my hair yesterday, it is still moist.


----------



## MsEllie (May 14, 2009)

I'm still whole head baggying with the Long Aid activator Gel and the coconut  oil...I think my hair likes this stuff and the baggying... loving my hair ... haven't gone shopping for more moisturizers yet... waiting until Saturday... might be hooked on the long aid by then.


----------



## princessdi (May 14, 2009)

I put HE in my hair last night and applied my baggie and my hair was like silk this morning.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 14, 2009)

Somehow I've ended up ponytial baggying instead of whole head. But is still great. Been moisturizing with Nu-gro spray and sealing ponytail with AfroVeda Almond-Ginger Butter.


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2009)

Haven't checked in in a bit.  Been baggying 5 days a week.  I actually have been whole head baggying overnight more than ponytail baggying.


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 14, 2009)

Baggied overnight with a little bit of s-curl.  As usual, hair nice and moist this morning.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 14, 2009)

Baggied last night with coconut oil.


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2009)

I baggied with Worlds of Curls moisturizer and Castor oil after poo, 2 min Aphogee, and DC. My hair is still moist today.


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Baggying tonight with Oyin Juices & Berries and Shine & Define. Just got the S&D today, so we'll see how it goes :crossfingers:


 
I finally got my juices today and good lawd the juices and berries is my favorite scent. I should have gotten all juices and berries. Going to be baggying with this today.


----------



## mzperkins (May 14, 2009)

Didn't bag over night...but I did baggying whole head for 2 1/2 with my D.C. after co-washing.


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 14, 2009)

*Im in! I will be doing a cowash tonight and will baggy with one roller*

How many times a week will you be baggying?
*5 times a week*

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*NTM Silk Touch and Olive Oil.*

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*I will be one roller baggying.*


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I baggied with Worlds of Curls moisturizer and Castor oil after poo, 2 min Aphogee, and DC. My hair is still moist today.


Girl, when did you join? I remember you saying that you were THINKING of joining! 

I'll add you to the list


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I finally got my juices today and good lawd the juices and berries is my favorite scent. I should have gotten all juices and berries. Going to be baggying with this today.


I hope you love it as much as I do! The scent is so


----------



## Ganjababy (May 14, 2009)

Baggied last night with a water based mosituriser and sealed with Amla oil


----------



## KdsLady09 (May 14, 2009)

_I know I am LATE.  But I want to be in!  _

How many times a week will you be baggying?
_I can do 5-6x's a week_

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
_NTM and a homemade concoction of glycerin, avocado, olive and castor oils_

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying.
_Ponytail baggying._

_Off to the store to get some sandwich bags _


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Girl, when did you join? I remember you saying that you were THINKING of joining!
> 
> I'll add you to the list


 
Thanks for adding me, Tiffers!  I thought I already joined this challenge. I've been baggying for the last few weeks but I haven't decided on what product will be my staple for this. I may just stick with Surge 14 and WOC, my hair responded well to it when I wore braids.

ETA: I'm doing whole head baggying.


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I hope you love it as much as I do! The scent is so


 
I took my baggy off for work tonight and so far so good. My hair is not damp anymore and its soft and smells good. I can see why people use this really fast, I kept spraying it and almost sprayed my tounge. I got carried away, Ill see how my hair feels when i get off in the morning, its a little chilly here now and i think the baggy helped alot.


----------



## morehairplease (May 14, 2009)

getting ready to baggy and go to bed.

have a great night ladies


----------



## Starronda (May 14, 2009)

Whole head baggy with Cantu Leave in and seal when I take my baggy off with Coconut Oil.


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 14, 2009)

baggying tonight for bed!


----------



## DivaD04 (May 15, 2009)

hey tiffers, sorry for the mia. i have been going through a lot lately. my aunt passed away and i'm in bahrain right now. when i get home tonight, i'll be back on my challenge(s).


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 15, 2009)

Baggied last night and tonight with HS 14 and 1


----------



## MsEllie (May 15, 2009)

Ok I broke down and went to the BSS and left with everything but moisturizer.. so I'm baggying again tonight with the long aid gel and the coconut oil... my hair likes that anyway...its like my hard up stash (gel) but its working great! no complaints - full head baggy


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

DivaD04 said:


> hey tiffers, sorry for the mia. i have been going through a lot lately. my aunt passed away and i'm in bahrain right now. when i get home tonight, i'll be back on my challenge(s).


I'm so sorry about your aunt 

Don't worry about checking in, you just take care of yourself. You have more important things to worry about right now


----------



## Urban (May 15, 2009)

Can I join? I've been in twists under a wig, and am seeing how my hair stays so moisturized. I think adding baggying would give it that extra boost.

How many times a week will you be baggying?
*Hopefully every night.*

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*Conditioner mix and I've just bought an Al'chemy conditioner that I'm going to try.*

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*Whole head baggy*


----------



## Ganjababy (May 15, 2009)

I AM SO HAPPY WITH THIS CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hair is in the best shape it has ever been as an adult since I joined this challenge! Amazing. I am now sporting wash and gos with my curls still intact (about 50%?) without using any curl definition products! To get my hair curly I usually have to use curl definition products but now my curls are staying put due to the increase in moisture. My hair feels wonderful and no breakage! WOW!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 15, 2009)

On my way to bed with my whole head baggy, NTM silk leave in, and doing my ends with NTM shine serum.

Have a great day ladies! Such is the life of a day sleeper


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 15, 2009)

_*I did a baggy last night for the first time and WOWZA is all I can say. My ends we soooooooo dry after I did my cowash last night they i did NTM and Olive oil with a little Doo Gro grease and my ends were so smooth this morning. Wearing a bun now. 

Will be ponytail baggying tonight. Lata Gatas!

Happy Baggying!!!!*_


----------



## Urban (May 15, 2009)

Baggied with Al'chemy conditioner. My hair loves this stuff. It gets absorbed so quickly.


----------



## venusd (May 15, 2009)

Okay I'm late but I'm in.
How many times a week will you be baggying?
5-6 days 
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
CON, HS 14 n 1, and some oils
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
I think I will whole head at night and ponytail in the daytime.
Great challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2009)

Tonight:  Baggying while on the Forum with Mizani H20 Intense Nighttime Treatment.  Lovin' the Smell. 

However, when I am ready to retire, I will remove baggy, seal w/EVCO and tie with Silk Scarf.


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I took my baggy off for work tonight and so far so good. My hair is not damp anymore and its soft and smells good. I can see why people use this really fast, I kept spraying it and almost sprayed my tounge. I got carried away, Ill see how my hair feels when i get off in the morning, its a little chilly here now and i think the baggy helped alot.


It's sooooo easy to use up that bottle! You just get to spritzin, and next thing you know, there's only a fe droplets left 

How'd your hair come out?


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> I AM SO HAPPY WITH THIS CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hair is in the best shape it has ever been as an adult since I joined this challenge! Amazing. I am now sporting wash and gos with my curls still intact (about 50%?) without using any curl definition products! To get my hair curly I usually have to use curl definition products but now my curls are staying put due to the increase in moisture. My hair feels wonderful and no breakage! WOW!


That's wonderful!!!!!!  I feel excited for you!!! Yaaaayyyy!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*I did a baggy last night for the first time and WOWZA is all I can say. My ends we soooooooo dry after I did my cowash last night they i did NTM and Olive oil with a little Doo Gro grease and my ends were so smooth this morning. Wearing a bun now.
> Will be ponytail baggying tonight. Lata Gatas!
> Happy Baggying!!!!*_


I'm so glad you liked it!!!! I told ya'll baggyin was the business!!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Thanks for adding me, Tiffers!  I thought I already joined this challenge. I've been baggying for the last few weeks but I haven't decided on what product will be my staple for this. I may just stick with Surge 14 and WOC, my hair responded well to it when I wore braids.
> ETA: I'm doing whole head baggying.


Your siggy makes me  every time I see it. Prince looks just TOO through


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

I didn't baggy last night cause my oldest dd graduated from pre school today, so I had to be fly and wear my hair down 

Back in the baggy tonight with Oyin Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding


----------



## Hot40 (May 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I hope you love it as much as I do! The scent is so


 
Where do you get the product? Can it be used on relaxed hair.
I want to baggy but never have afraid of my hair being wet for work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I didn't baggy last night cause my oldest dd graduated from pre school today, so I had to be fly and wear my hair down
> 
> Back in the baggy tonight with Oyin Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding


How Wonderful.  I'm so Proud.  And yes:  You had to Give It to Them


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Where do you get the product? Can it be used on relaxed hair.
> I want to baggy but never have afraid of my hair being wet for work


You can get it directly from their site www.oyinhandmade.com (it can take up to a few weeks for them to ship because they make each order fresh) or you can get it from www.curlmart.com where they have it already in stock, but they don't carry all of Oyin's products. Shipping is super fast. I always recieve my packages TWO DAYS after placing my order!

I'm relaxed and it doesn't make my hair wet. The key is not to saturate your hair. You don't need to make your hair wet to moisturize it


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Wonderful.  I'm so Proud.  And yes:  You had to Give It to Them


Thank you!  It took all of my strength not to cry like a baby


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2009)

Ponytail baggying with Hairveda's whipped cream.


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> It's sooooo easy to use up that bottle! You just get to spritzin, and next thing you know, there's only a fe droplets left
> 
> How'd your hair come out?


 
Hey tiffers it still feels soft. I like it and its kind of chilly out still. So i know it had to be the baggy that helped me keep moisture in my hair. Im kind of leary when it comes to glycerin so ill keep an eye on it but so far so good. Im going to baggy tonight with greg juice, Im trying to ration the juices and berries.


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I didn't baggy last night cause my oldest dd graduated from pre school today, so I had to be fly and wear my hair down
> 
> Back in the baggy tonight with Oyin Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding


 
Congrads to your little one, My dd graduates pre school next saturday, I feel kind of bad because i thought her school was being kind of extra, I had no idea alot of schools did this.


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Congrads to your little one, My dd graduates pre school next saturday, I feel kind of bad because i thought her school was being kind of extra, I had no idea alot of schools did this.


I know! When I heard "graduation" I was like "from what? eating cookies and singing songs all day?"  Let ME go to pre school! 

It was so cute and adorable though. They really think they're doin somethin 

Congrats to your dd too! Is she excited?


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I know! When I heard "graduation" I was like "from what? eating cookies and singing songs all day?"  Let ME go to pre school!
> 
> It was so cute and adorable though. They really think they're doin somethin
> 
> Congrats to your dd too! Is she excited?


 
Thank you, and yes she is excited they have cap and gowns and little diplomas. Graduation pictures and open house at chuck e cheese. Im like dang yall trying to break me before she's 18. But now i understand why because they are entering kindergarden. Oh lawd im old *sheds tears*.


----------



## MsEllie (May 16, 2009)

whole head baggy with castor oil - tomorrow is wash day so I'm pre-pooing all night.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 16, 2009)

On my way to sleep, no plastic cap this go round, my hair is still moist/damp from yesterday. Today is wash day anyway, check you out when I arise, have a great day ladies!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 16, 2009)

Going to baggy all day today.


----------



## cch24 (May 16, 2009)

i've been whole head baggying every night.


----------



## La Colocha (May 16, 2009)

Baggying today with jessicurl too shea, for a prepoo. Getting ready to wash tonight.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

Baggied last night with Cantu Shea Butter leave-in (from my PJ stash as a newbie). I'm on the fence about it. It's okay, I guess. I might use it if I decide to try ponytail baggying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2009)

I am Baggying as we speak (or type) with _Mane-N-Tail's Olive Oil Complex, Herbal Gro Leave In Cream Therapy_ afterwards will seal w/EVCO.


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2009)

baggied last night with my Lanza co mix, homemade leave in spritz, and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Urban (May 17, 2009)

baggied right now with my  Al'chemy con


----------



## La Colocha (May 17, 2009)

No baggy today, even though im feenin for some juices and berries


----------



## jrae (May 17, 2009)

I've been doing well with this challenge.  I baggy in a roller most nights or do a whole head baggy.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 17, 2009)

I did not baggy last night, I fell asleep. Also, I somehow slept the day away, yesterday,  it was wash day, so guess what I am about to do? Won't baggy tonight, my hair will still be too damp. Will be back on track in a day or two.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 17, 2009)

Baggied Friday night with HS 14 and 1 w/EVOO. I will be baggying tonight also...


----------



## sugarose (May 17, 2009)

I'm checking in....

I have been doing well! Last night I co-washed, applied my moisturizers & air-dried. Then I braided my hair, sprayed my braid with my beloved Nexxus Luxe, applied NTM to the very ends and baggied. Today my braid is SO smooth and silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2009)

Tonight Baggying with Groganics DHT Blocker System Daily Tropical Gel.  Willl later seal with Oil and tie hair for bed.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 17, 2009)

I want in!! I wil baggy 5 times a week at night in 2 pigtails. I will be using Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1, NTM leave in, and coconut oil.. I did my first one tonight


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR co mix/homemade leave in spritz and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 18, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding


----------



## cookie1 (May 18, 2009)

Count me in on this one.

How many times a week will you be baggying?
I will baggy at least 5 times.

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
hawaiian silky, ors olive oil, seyani butter, gillian butter, castor oil, water..etc.

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
ponytail


Question: Is there a limit on how long we can wear these baggies?  If I baggie and put on the phony pony and wear it all day would that be too much?


----------



## tiffers (May 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, and yes she is excited they have cap and gowns and little diplomas. Graduation pictures and open house at chuck e cheese. Im like dang yall trying to break me before she's 18. But now i understand why because they are entering kindergarden. Oh lawd im old *sheds tears*.


LMAO @ Chuck E. Cheese!!!!  That's so cute! They're gonna have a ball! 

My dd had a cap and gown as well as a trophy with her name on it, a diploma and a COOKIE!  All the kids were more excited about the cookies than the diplomas 

Did you cry when your dd started pre school? I'm a sahm and my kids are ALWAYS with me, so when my oldest started, I cried like a baby. Ugly face, snot drippin and everythang! I was a hot mess! Dh cried too. Eyes all bloodshot, shoulders shakin. We musta looked like some crazy fools  MIL was lookin at us like


----------



## MsEllie (May 18, 2009)

I'm baggying with carrot creme and coconut oil tonight.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 18, 2009)

Baggied overnight with avocado mist


----------



## princessdi (May 18, 2009)

This weekend, I put Suave Humectant in my hair and put the baggy on overnight and my hair was really moisturized. I've been baggying every day under my wig.  I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2009)

Baggied with DT/WR co mix & sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## donewit-it (May 18, 2009)

This past week I was slacking, but I'm back on track after an overnight conditioning with my Nacidit Olive Conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha (May 18, 2009)

tiffers said:


> LMAO @ Chuck E. Cheese!!!!  That's so cute! They're gonna have a ball!
> 
> My dd had a cap and gown as well as a trophy with her name on it, a diploma and a COOKIE!  All the kids were more excited about the cookies than the diplomas
> 
> Did you cry when your dd started pre school? I'm a sahm and my kids are ALWAYS with me, so when my oldest started, I cried like a baby. Ugly face, snot drippin and everythang! I was a hot mess! Dh cried too. Eyes all bloodshot, shoulders shakin. We musta looked like some crazy fools  MIL was lookin at us like


 
Yes lawd i cried when she first went to preschool, dh was hiding his face so i know he was crying, i can't wait until this weekend for graduation. She was like mom can i have a car now. I was like child you can't even drive. She said mom you said i could have a car when i graduate, i said yeah when you graduate  high school. Then she was like this ain't highschool. No baby you have a long way to go.

Baggying with juices and berries today


----------



## Urban (May 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes lawd i cried when she first went to preschool, dh was hiding his face so i know he was crying, i can't wait until this weekend for graduation. She was like *mom can i have a car now*. I was like child you can't even drive. She said mom you said i could have a car when i graduate, i said yeah when you graduate  high school. Then she was like *this ain't highschool*. No baby you have a long way to go.
> 
> Baggying with juices and berries today


 
awww this is too cute and funny!!! I remember graduating from pre-school, and they made such a big fuss about it, diplomas, graduation photos, cap and gown!!!! lol... I'm looking at the graduation photo right now... my mum insists on hanging it up for everyone to see  

Baggying with my usual Al'chemy con .


----------



## KdsLady09 (May 18, 2009)

I baggied Friday and Saturday night.  Moisturized with NTM leave in and sealed with oil mixture of carrot, avocado and castor.


----------



## cookie1 (May 18, 2009)

Last night I baggied with HS 14 n 1 and castor oil.  I used the saran wrap for the first time and while it isn't noisy while sleeping it wasn't so easy to put on.  Anyway, this morning my ends looked so much better.


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2009)

Baggied last night with whipped cream & sealed with cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2009)

Baggying tonight as we speak (type) with Groganics Daily Topical Gel & Mane & Tail Leave In Cream Therapy. 

Will seal with EVOO, Avacado, EVCO before going to bed.


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2009)

Just finished bagging with my DT/WR co mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil. 

Have a great night ladies!


----------



## cch24 (May 18, 2009)

baggying tonight as usual. straightening my hair tomorrow so i'll be back to baggying next monday.


----------



## Starronda (May 18, 2009)

Baggied last night with water and Giovanni Direct.


----------



## MsEllie (May 19, 2009)

I am baggying with carrot creme and coconut oil tonight.  Full head baggy.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 19, 2009)

Whole head baggie, just took off cap, hair is way too moist.


----------



## Urban (May 19, 2009)

Nothing too different today. I shampooed tho, semi dried, and full head baggied under a wig. Same con.


----------



## baddison (May 19, 2009)

I have "secretly" joined this challenge, but I would like to ask 2 questions:

1 - If I do a whole head baggy, are my ends benefitting the same way they would if I did a baggy on the ends only??erplexed

2 - Would it make sense to baggy my ends, and then put the plastic cap on for a whole head baggy at the same time??erplexed

Thanks ladies.


----------



## KdsLady09 (May 19, 2009)

Baggied last night.  Used NTM leave in and carrot oil (a new buy for me).  The carrot oil was just okay.  I think I will add a bit of castor oil to it tonight.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 19, 2009)

Baggied sunday night with NTM silk and EVOO. Baggied last night with HS 14 and 1 w/EVCO


----------



## La Colocha (May 19, 2009)

Baggying today with hydratherma naturals growth lotion.


----------



## hokimomi (May 19, 2009)

Dang! I keep forgetting to check in, although ALL I do is baggy.  Baggied last night with my ORS Carrot Oil/jamaican black castor oil.  Sealed the ends with coconut oil.  Will do the same tonight.

I also rock a baggy under my phony pony, I just keep forgetting to come in everyday to say that.  My bad!


----------



## Luxlii (May 19, 2009)

Im changing my baggie to cornrows mtg and my glycerine mix for 1-2 mths.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2009)

Will Baggy 2-Nite with the Mane 'N Tail  Olive Oil Complex Leave-In Creme Therapy.  I am really liking this stuff especially for Baggying.


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2009)

Baggying with coconut hair butter and sealed with mahabhringraj oil.


----------



## cookie1 (May 20, 2009)

I was lazy so I put a baggy over my ponytail and when I got up this morning it was sooo moist and soft.  I didn't use product.


----------



## MsEllie (May 20, 2009)

I've been baggying with Carrot Creme and coconut oil - he creme is a little heavy for all over my head or I am heavy handed but my ends love it...I'm baggying with it again to nite but using Scurl on the hair. Full head baggy


----------



## donewit-it (May 20, 2009)

I baggied last night with Organics curl keeper and Sunsilk Curl defining leave-in.  My hair was moist when I took off my cap, but now it's stiff.  I think because of a botched cherry lola treatment.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 20, 2009)

Baggyed last night.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 20, 2009)

Whole head baggy on Sunday through Tuesday. Mahabhringraj oil and Nu-gro spray.


----------



## MAMATO (May 20, 2009)

Is it too late to join


----------



## KdsLady09 (May 20, 2009)

Checking in.  I baggied last night.


----------



## baddison (May 20, 2009)

baddison said:


> I have "secretly" joined this challenge, but I would like to ask 2 questions:
> 
> 1 - If I do a whole head baggy, are my ends benefitting the same way they would if I did a baggy on the ends only??erplexed
> 
> ...


----------



## morehairplease (May 20, 2009)

baddison said:


> I have "secretly" joined this challenge, but I would like to ask 2 questions:
> 
> 1 - If I do a whole head baggy, are my ends benefitting the same way they would if I did a baggy on the ends only??erplexed
> 
> ...




Hey there,

To answer question #1-I don't see why your ends would not benefit from a whole head baggy at all. In fact, I plan on trying out this method(whole head baggy at night and ponytail bagging during the day) for the rest of the week to see how my hair responds to it.

With question #2, it makes sense to me. 

hths,
tishee


ETA: I baggied last night.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 20, 2009)

_*Baggied last night with Rusk leave-in and CO*_


----------



## MsEllie (May 21, 2009)

Baggied with Carrot Creme and coconut oil - full head


----------



## morehairplease (May 21, 2009)

Just finished bagging with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 21, 2009)

I'm not in this challenge ladies, so I hope you don't mind me asking this but....
I'm thinking of baggying for the 1st time today.....I'm not sure what to use so I thought about using some:

HS 14 n 1 and some sort of oil (vatika coconut or jojoba)

How does that sound?


----------



## Starronda (May 21, 2009)

Last night baggy with Giovanni Direct and water…Giovanni Direct Leave In did nothing for my hair as a leave in, but in my baggy, this so far has been the best


----------



## donewit-it (May 21, 2009)

Last night, I baggied with my Nacidit Olive conditioner.  Trying to get my moisture balance back after a cherry lola treatmetn gone wrong


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 21, 2009)

I did a "dry" baggie last night and woke up with very moist hair.  YAY team baggie.


----------



## cookie1 (May 21, 2009)

Last night I baggied with HS 14 n 1 and Paul Mitchell skinny serum.  The last 4 days of this has my hair looking so moisturized.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 21, 2009)

Whole head baggied with Woojee Cream by Surge and Aloe Vera Oil. I put Ultra Max hair and Scalp Stimulant by Surge on my scalp. I rarely put anything on my scalp, it feels good. Hair feels great overall.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 21, 2009)

I baggied last night with HS 14 and 1 and CO. This CO is working great for my ends!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 21, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> I baggied last night with HS 14 and 1 and CO. This CO is working great for my ends!


Thank you for posting this, I asked a question a few pages back wondering if I could use the 14n1 and an oil to baggy since I've never baggied before...off to the bathroom to apply my baggy.....


----------



## La Colocha (May 21, 2009)

Baggying right now with jessicurl wdt.

Ot: Has anyone seen tiffers? Maybe she's taking a break. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 21, 2009)

Baggied last night with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and Olive Oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

baddison said:


> I have "secretly" joined this challenge, but I would like to ask 2 questions: 1 - If I do a whole head baggy, are my ends benefitting the same way they would if I did a baggy on the ends only??erplexed 2 - Would it make sense to baggy my ends, and then put the plastic cap on for a whole head baggy at the same time??erplexed Thanks ladies.


Whether doing ponytail or whole head baggying, your ends will benefit. The point of whole head baggying is to make your whole head super moisturized. This would be really good for transitioners, to keep the newgrowth moist and soft  

It's also a preference thing. I'm a hot person and I just can't deal with having a bag on my head all night. Sweat city

You don't have to ponytail and whole head baggy at once. Doing each one seperately gives great results


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Is it too late to join



Nope, better late than never!


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. I was haing technical difficulties for a minute there....

Been ponytail baggying every night with Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2009)

Welcome Back Tiffers !

Baggying tonight with Mane 'N Tail Creme Theraphy Leave In Treatment and Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

Deleted, double post. Got a little excited


----------



## morehairplease (May 22, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner spritz mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 22, 2009)

Baggying whole head without product. Hair very moist from yeaterday. On my way to sleep have a great day ladies!


----------



## cch24 (May 22, 2009)

back to baggying! last night i did a whole head baggy with a coconut oil/ castor oil mix. about to rinse and cowash for the day.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 22, 2009)

Baggied last night with NTM silk and applied CO to my ends after I took the baggy off this morning.


----------



## La Colocha (May 22, 2009)

Baggying today with afro detangler.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 23, 2009)

Head start on wash day, it may be an all day event. Baggying with Organic EVCO and Sitrinillah deep conditioning mask. OMG, my hair feels as smooth as silk! Have a great day ladies ;0)


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 23, 2009)

*New find - a satin scarf with built in plastic to lock in moisture ...
*







Tried it out last night and it works.  It sells for around $2.99.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2009)

Baggied with hemp hairdressing last night.  Will be sealing with cocasta in a minute.


----------



## bellecheveux (May 23, 2009)

I slacked a bit. I didn't baggy yesterday! I'm going to baggy tomorrow since tonight is my wash day and it takes forever for it to dry.


----------



## cch24 (May 23, 2009)

baggied last night with the usual mix


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> New find - a satin scarf with built in plastic to lock in moisture ...
> 
> View attachment 34597
> 
> ...


 
Where do you find these at? I just put a bonnet over my shower cap. but these look interesting.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Where do you find these at? I just put a bonnet over my shower cap. but these look interesting.


 
I found it at a beauty supply store called KC Beauty - if you want pm me your info and I can pick one up for you.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 23, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> New find - a satin scarf with built in plastic to lock in moisture ...
> 
> View attachment 34597
> 
> ...



What a great find! I will have to look out for these. Thanks for sharing.;0)


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I found it at a beauty supply store called KC Beauty - if you want pm me your info and I can pick one up for you.


 
Thanks for the offer but im going to try here first and then if i can't find it. I will surely take you up on it. That is very kind of you. 

May i ask do you find it hot wearing it? Like you would a shower cap? I would like to use these for work. The shower caps get way too hot to work in.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks for the offer but im going to try here first and then if i can't find it. I will surely take you up on it. That is very kind of you.
> 
> May i ask do you find it hot wearing it? Like you would a shower cap? I would like to use these for work. The shower caps get way too hot to work in.


 
No, I did not find it hot wearing.  It fits just like a satin scarf triangle shape.  I had my hair in a pony - I still baggied my ponytail and then put the scarf on.  When I woke this morning my hair was very moist - I was impressed.  I hated the sound of the shower cap at night baggy my whole head - with this it's much more tolerable.  So it's a keeper for me in doing a whole head baggy.  Also came in a variety of colors.  I may pick up a few more just to have them on hand.


----------



## morehairplease (May 23, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner spritz mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## morehairplease (May 23, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> *New find - a satin scarf with built in plastic to lock in moisture ...
> *
> View attachment 34597
> 
> ...




thanks for sharing! do you mind me asking where you purchased it from?

tia,
tishee


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> thanks for sharing! do you mind me asking where you purchased it from?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 

I don't mind at all - I got it from a BSS called KC Beauty.



This is what the back of package says:

_Layer of plastic between two layers of satin
Great for oil treatments and/or other conditioners
Fashion Look
100% Satin_


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2009)

Baggying today with ao hsr.


----------



## morehairplease (May 23, 2009)

Getting ready to baggy with my DT/WR conditioner mix and seal with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (May 24, 2009)

Baggying today with juices and berries sealed with a little castor oil.


----------



## Urban (May 24, 2009)

Baggying tonight with the same ol'


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

Doing a whole head baggy with HV's whipped cream.


----------



## cch24 (May 24, 2009)

still in love with baggying. my fine strands seem to be enjoying the extra moisture. i think it's because i'm transitioning and i stay on top of my protein as well.


----------



## MsEllie (May 25, 2009)

I baggied tonight with long aid and coconut oil - full head baggy.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 25, 2009)

Whole head baggied. Used Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol, Vatika Frosting, and Global Goddess hair oil specifically on ends of hair. Hair feels great! Loving this challange!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Doing a whole head baggy with HV's whipped cream.



I gotta remember to use my HV Whipped Cream, I used to use it all the time especially for baggying. I am using up excess products now. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 25, 2009)

I barely baggyed last week, but I am not giving up. I baggyed last night with a mix of honey, conditioner, and Vatika oil. My hair loved it.


----------



## La Colocha (May 25, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I barely baggyed last week, but I am not giving up. I baggyed last night with a mix of honey, conditioner, and Vatika oil. My hair loved it.


 
Girl you better keep that baggy on ,you know we trying to grow some hair. I got my eye on you .

Im leaving my baggying on from yesterday, i don't feel like foolin with my hair today.


----------



## cch24 (May 25, 2009)

does anyone baggy when they have their hair braided for a braid-out? those are the only nights i don't, but i'm wondering if i could...


----------



## Urban (May 25, 2009)

same whole head baggy and con tonight. My hair's really been building up to a really moisturized state because of this !! 'Coz even when I let it air dry without anything else applied, it doesn't dry out like it used to and go hard and cruchy ... it stays soft and moisturized, it can do better tho'.


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner mix and seal with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 25, 2009)

Count me IN please!!

How many times a week will you be baggying?
Everyday at Night

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
Mango butter and coconut oil

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
ponytail


----------



## natural_one (May 25, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I don't mind at all - I got it from a BSS called KC Beauty.
> 
> View attachment 34613
> 
> ...



What company makes it? I am trying to find it online. thanks


----------



## Luxlii (May 25, 2009)

I have baggied every day spraying my glycerine mix on my cornrows and the putting mtg in the parts.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 25, 2009)

natural_one said:


> What company makes it? I am trying to find it online. thanks


 
I"ll tell what the front of package says:

Dream (I believe this is company name)
Item No 0067
Deluxe with Moisture Lock
Satin Triangle
Protects Your Hair

Layer of Plastic between 2 layers of satin
Great for Oil Treatments and/or other Conditioners
Fashion Look
100% satin

TRY this site:

http://www.hairwigbeautysupply.com/servlet/the-6116/DREAM-DELUXE-SATIN-TRIANGLE/Detail


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 25, 2009)

cch24 said:


> does anyone baggy when they have their hair braided for a braid-out? those are the only nights i don't, but i'm wondering if i could...


 

I am still in my baggy from last night, why I don't know. My hair is braided, but not for a braidout. I braided so I could seal my ends really well. I don't focus on them everytime I baggy, last night I did.


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2009)

bagging tonight with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## cookie1 (May 25, 2009)

I've been baggying everyday and I'm in love with my results.  I have been wearing a phony pony and mostly dry baggying...I've decided to do a braid out or rollerset but,not sure how the baggying will work with braid-out.


----------



## La Colocha (May 27, 2009)

Baggying with juices and berries and sweet almond oil.


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2009)

Just finished bagging DT/WR conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (May 27, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Just finished bagging DT/WR conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil.


 
Tishee what is dt/wr conditioner?


----------



## tiffers (May 27, 2009)

Sigh. I've been so lazy you guys. I can't remember the last time I baggied 

My hair has been in the same uncombed, unmoisturized bun for days and days


----------



## Starronda (May 27, 2009)

I baggied last night with nothing but a plastic cap. Hey, I don't want to risk waking up in the morning with soaking wet hair and I just got my blowout. Give a sista a few days and I'm back on it.


----------



## cookie1 (May 27, 2009)

Tonight my hair is pulled back with the baggy on the ends.  I put Seyani (Shescentit) on the ends before baggying.  This stuff makes my ends feel like silk so we'll see how it acts in the morning.


----------



## MsEllie (May 28, 2009)

I'm baggying tonight (ponytail only) water and coconut oil


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 28, 2009)

Baggying with OEVCO and NTM. I had meetings yesterday, so I did not co-wash as I normally do, however, I will make up for it this evening before I go to work. Hair feels great! Added plus: hot weather, I wash more, my hair loves it. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2009)

I MADE myself baggy last night, I had to do something with my hair. It was a mess! 

Since I haven't combed my hair in days, I carefully parted in small sections, sprayed on Aquage Moisture Mist to each section and then carefully detangled each section. After I was done, I put on the baggy


----------



## cch24 (May 28, 2009)

will definitely be baggying tonight with rosewater/glycerin, healthy hair butter, coconut oil, and a smidge of castor oil. i've been doing a few braidouts this week so this weekend will be only cowashing and baggying.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 28, 2009)

still baggying everynight using up leave-ins and anysuch that I do not like


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 28, 2009)

Baggied Tuesday night and last night with NTM and CO


----------



## ellehair (May 28, 2009)

baggied last night with bb and coconut oil...


----------



## MsEllie (May 29, 2009)

baggied tonight with carrot creme  and coconut oil - full head


----------



## morehairplease (May 29, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed coconut oil.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 29, 2009)

Baggied last night with shea butter and CO.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 29, 2009)

baggied last night and since the challange started with JBCO.


----------



## princessdi (May 29, 2009)

I have been putting my baggy on top of my silk scarf at night, and so far so good!  My hair feels nice and moisturized.


----------



## cookie1 (May 29, 2009)

Last night I did a dry braidout and , I prefer doing them on wet hair..Anyway, I'm sitting here w/ my braidout pulled back into a bun and a baggy on the end.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 29, 2009)

I've been baggying everynight and I have to say that my hair feels soft and I end up using less styling products on my non-co wash mornings!


----------



## Urban (May 29, 2009)

I drenched my hair in EVOO last night and braided it up, then whole head baggied.


----------



## cch24 (May 29, 2009)

whole head baggying as i type. i actually look forward to taking my bun down, moisturizing, and putting my plastic bag on every night.


----------



## bellecheveux (May 29, 2009)

I baggied with Greg Juice and Cantu today.


----------



## morehairplease (May 30, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 31, 2009)

Baggied last night with NTM silk touch leave in. I am so in love with my hair! Doing the same tonight.


----------



## La Colocha (May 31, 2009)

Baggying with juices and berries.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 31, 2009)

I did my pigtail baggying tonight


----------



## jrae (May 31, 2009)

Wholehead baggy with a ponytail.  My hair loves it!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 1, 2009)

Just finished bagging with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 1, 2009)

Baggying today with no product.


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Baggy'd last night with some moisture mix (Shescentit) and castor oil.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry, I have not checked in. I have baggyed Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and today. I have recently begun to put my hair in 4 large twists underneath the baggy. It's working great. My hair is most, and I am seeing a lot less tangles and knots. My hair is so happy right now!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 1, 2009)

Ladies, I've only baggied once in the last week and a half. I've been soooo lazy with my hair.

Just washed it today and I did a twist 'n curl, hopefully it turns out cute. If not, I'll baggy tonight


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just finished pigtail baggying...


----------



## cch24 (Jun 1, 2009)

whole head baggying for the night.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2009)

Baggying with shescentit moisture mist.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 2, 2009)

Baggying with NTM silk touch leave in and NTM shine serum on the ends. Whole head.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with hemp hairdressing sealed with cocasta.


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 3, 2009)

whole head baggy tonight with carrot creme and bee mine oil


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll baggy pony tonight - did co-wash last night still nice and moist.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 3, 2009)

I will whole head baggy tonight with conditioner


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2009)

Just finished bagging with my DT/WR conditioner mix and sealed coconut oil.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to ponytail baggy tonight with kids organics shea butter detangling lotion and coconut oil


----------



## cch24 (Jun 3, 2009)

whole head baggying tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2009)

Baggying As we Speak with Phyto 7!  Will Seal before Bed with Oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 4, 2009)

Not bagging today, trying to get second day hair that is not shrunk up to my scalp.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pigtail baggying again..


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm whole head baggying with coconut milk mixed with Design Essentials Express condish, few drops of peppermint EO and Avocado/Perilla Oil mixture to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Not bagging today, trying to get second day hair that is not shrunk up to my scalp.


 I'm Feelin' 'Ya !  Enjoy a Baggy-Free Evening!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 5, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night. NTM silk touch leave in, NTM shine serum on ends of hair. Hair feeling great!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 5, 2009)

Had my plastic cap on all night!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2009)

Baggied last night with Whipped Pudding and my last little remnants of Juices & Berries


----------



## Urban (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't baggied for a few days. Will get back into it tomorrow... my updates won't be as often coz of exams.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 5, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix(several conditioners w/water in a spray bottle) and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2009)

Baggying with afrodetangler for a prepoo.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 5, 2009)

Whole head Bagging right now with my Mane Tail, Cholesterol, Castor Oil, mix.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been baggying all week alternating Shea butter, NTM silk, and HS 14 and 1


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 6, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix(several conditioners w/water in a spray bottle) and sealed w/coconut oil.

ETA: baggied last night with spritz mix and sealed with oil.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 7, 2009)

Whole head baggying with OCT, AO White Camellia Condish, Castor oil, and Coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 8, 2009)

Not baggying tonight, wash day, hair is still wet.


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 8, 2009)

At work baggying under phony pony w/ HS 14 n 1 and jojoba oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2009)

Baggied the night before last with Juices & Berries and Whipped Pudding. Baggied last night with aloe vera juice and Whipped Pudding


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 8, 2009)

Going to baggy today with hn growth lotion


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all - I wasn't posting for a couple days... my PC did a booboo on me "crashed"  had to replace my hard drive - anyhow I have been baggying - full head using Long Aid and HB Olive Oil Creme everynight.  My hair is doing great!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2009)

Still have the same baggy on as last night erplexed So by default, I'm baggying with aloe vera juice and Whipped Pudding


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 9, 2009)

moisture mist and castor oil under thed phony pony again.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 9, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix(several conditioners w/water in a spray bottle) and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 9, 2009)

i baggy every night...and when i wear a wig i baggy under there also.  doing castor oil and coconut oil right now.


----------



## ellehair (Jun 10, 2009)

Im in a pony baggy now, with qp mango butter and olive oil, under my half wig


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2009)

I didn't baggy last night cause it was wash day and I just threw my hair back in a wet bun.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 10, 2009)

Baggying with no product today. My hair is still soft from yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2009)

Will baggy just for a few hours with some Mega-Tek and then seal before bedtime with my mixture of coconut, olive and avacado oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2009)

Full head baggied last night with Afroveda's Totally Twisted Almond Butter sealed with Cocasta.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2009)

Just finished bagging with co spritz mix and sealing with oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 10, 2009)

Baggied whole head, NTM same products. I did purchase one of those head scarves that have the moisture/plastic feature. Have not used it yet, but I am this weekend.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm going to whole head baggy tonight with a mixture of coconut milk, suave condish avocado oil and a few drop of peppermint eo.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 11, 2009)

Full head baggying with coconut hair butter sealed with cocasta.


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 11, 2009)

Full head baggy with Long aid activator gel and HB Olive creme.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 11, 2009)

Baggying today with shescentit moisture mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will baggy just for a few hours with some Mega-Tek and then seal before bedtime with my mixture of coconut, olive and avacado oil.


 
Doing the exact same thing tonight!  Applying Mega-Tek Directly to scalp baggying while I am visiting with you all and then will Seal with the same Penetrating Oil Mixture before bed.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 12, 2009)

baggying today with afro detangler.(prepoo)


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## Urban (Jun 12, 2009)

Baggying with EVOO tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2009)

How many times a week will you be baggying?
5 days 

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
NTM Silken and EVOO

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
I will use the ponytail roller method.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2009)

I joined cause I did this last night. I may use different stuff on different days.
NTM Silken moisturizer and topped it off with EVOO/Castro Oil. Put it in a roller and baggy with a shower cap over my roller.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 12, 2009)

Baggied tues, wed, and last night. Used rusk leave-in and EVOO.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Black Earth Protective Bodifying Mist :heart2: and Jane Carter Hair Replenishing Cream

Can't wait to see how my hair turns out tomorrow using this mix!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay ladies, is there anyone who joined that I haven't added to the list? If so, please pm me or tell me here


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Baggying tonight with Black Earth Protective Bodifying Mist :heart2: and Jane Carter Hair Replenishing Cream
> 
> Can't wait to see how my hair turns out tomorrow using this mix!


 
I really want to try that jane carter cream but its only 4oz, Ive heard some great reviews on it. The nourish and shine did not work out for me. I don't know, ill have to think about this one.


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 13, 2009)

Just going to baggy tonight with no product... tomorrow is a big day for my hair - doing a henna and deep condition afterwards.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> NTM Silken moisturizer and topped it off with EVOO/Castro Oil. Put it in a roller and baggy with a shower cap over my roller.


Samething again tonight. This makes baggy #2 this week.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 13, 2009)

whole head baggying tonight with La Bomba DC


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 13, 2009)

Been baggying all day under a phony bun with Rusk leave-in


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Jane Carter N&S


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I really want to try that jane carter cream but its only 4oz, Ive heard some great reviews on it. The nourish and shine did not work out for me. I don't know, ill have to think about this one.


I like it! I like the texture and smell better than N&S. Tonight is my first time using N&S though, so I'll know how I like it tomorrow.

You only need a teeny little bit, so they'll both last me a while


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 14, 2009)

Baggying today with yes to cucumbers conditoner.


----------



## CourtneyD (Jun 15, 2009)

Oops. I thought I joined this challenge a month ago but don't see my name. Anyway, I have been doing the full head Baggy Method since mid-May, 7 days a week, 24/7 basically. Wearing under a wig. I am using Beauty Without Cruelty Leave In Conditioner (more watery than creamy so I might change this to something else), and then sealing ends with castor oil. I only take the bag off to apply my Megatek/OCT daily regimen, and to apply the conditioner/oil. 

I will stick with this routine until the challenge is over. Sometimes my hair feels mushy and/or wet, so I guess that means I am using too much conditioner. My ends aren't breaking so does it matter if I'm under a wig anyway? Either way, my hair seems to love this method so far and I am experiencing little breakage (10 hairs a day maybe, and 9 of ten are bulbed). Unfortunately/fortunately  I'm on so many challenges and vitamins now that I won't be able to attribute my growth to any one thing. (biotin, Megatek/Ovation, 4000 mg of MSM, baggy, other vitamins, oils, lots of water, minimum combing, no brushing, healthier eating, more protein, no silicones, lots of sex- only kidding on the last one. )


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying today with yes to cucumbers conditoner.


 
Same thing today


----------



## cch24 (Jun 15, 2009)

i slacked off last week. this week i'll do better. at least 5 nights of whole head baggying.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> Count me IN please!!
> 
> How many times a week will you be baggying?
> Everyday at Night
> ...


 

I am still doing and will until end of year...moisturizer alternating between above and black castor oil


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't baggy last night. Didn't get to bed until after 1 am and was too exhausted to do anything


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2009)

CourtneyD said:


> Oops. I thought I joined this challenge a month ago but don't see my name. Anyway, I have been doing the full head Baggy Method since mid-May, 7 days a week, 24/7 basically. Wearing under a wig. I am using Beauty Without Cruelty Leave In Conditioner (more watery than creamy so I might change this to something else), and then sealing ends with castor oil. I only take the bag off to apply my Megatek/OCT daily regimen, and to apply the conditioner/oil.
> 
> I will stick with this routine until the challenge is over. Sometimes my hair feels mushy and/or wet, so I guess that means I am using too much conditioner. My ends aren't breaking so does it matter if I'm under a wig anyway? Either way, my hair seems to love this method so far and I am experiencing little breakage (10 hairs a day maybe, and 9 of ten are bulbed). Unfortunately/fortunately  I'm on so many challenges and vitamins now that I won't be able to attribute my growth to any one thing. (biotin, Megatek/Ovation, 4000 mg of MSM, baggy, other vitamins, oils, lots of water, minimum combing, no brushing, healthier eating, more protein, no silicones, lots of sex- only kidding on the last one. )



Aw, my little sisters name is Courtney and our last name starts with a D! What a coinky-dink!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 15, 2009)

ponytail baggying tonight


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 15, 2009)

Baggied again today under a phony bun with HS 14 and 1 and EVCO


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2009)

Full head baggied last night with coconut hair butter sealed with vatika frosting.  Will full head baggy again tonight with almond glaze and seal with hibiscus hair oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ponytail baggied on a purple roller with nothing on it LOL. Does that count? If not I will count it as one of my off days. (#1 for the week.)


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2009)

Baggied last night with Black Earth Bodifying Mist and Jane Carter Nourishing Cream. I like the cream better than N&S, but I don't think I'll be repurchasing. It's good, but not as good as Oyin Whipped Pudding


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ponytail baggied on a purple roller with nothing on it LOL. Does that count? If not I will count it as one of my off days. (#1 for the week.)


It's fine if you don't use a moisturizer. Some people baggy that way because the bag creates its own moisture, so they feel they don't need a moisturizer. I've done it before with success, hair still came out good! 

How'd your hair turn out?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 16, 2009)

Baggying today with yes to cucumbers conditoner.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 16, 2009)

Baggied with NTM leave in. Hair loves it!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Full head baggied last night with coconut hair butter sealed with vatika frosting. *Will full head baggy again tonight with almond glaze and seal with hibiscus hair oil*.


 
Fell asleep so I didn't do the bolded part.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2009)

tiffers said:


> It's fine if you don't use a moisturizer. Some people baggy that way because the bag creates its own moisture, so they feel they don't need a moisturizer. I've done it before with success, hair still came out good!
> 
> How'd your hair turn out?


It came out nice. I need to use some of these products so I might wont do it for a while.
I will baggy tonight using HS14n1 and EVOO/Castro Oil, then braid ponytail.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 17, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Black Earth Mist and JC Hair Nourishing Cream


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2009)

Full head baggy with almond glaze and sealed with vatika frosting


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 17, 2009)

Full head baggy with Long aid - not sealing tonight - want to see the difference


----------



## cch24 (Jun 17, 2009)

whole head baggied last night with rosewater and glycerin, healthy hair butter, coconut/castor oils.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 17, 2009)

Baggying today with homemade dc.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 17, 2009)

Baggied last night with my homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2009)

Baggying tonight with the same ol Black Earth Mist and JC Hair Cream. I'm really starting to like this combo, the Hair Cream goes a looooong way, so it'll last a while


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 18, 2009)

Baggied today w/HE LTR leave in and EVCO under my phony bun


----------



## cch24 (Jun 18, 2009)

whole head baggying tonight


----------



## gitana0801 (Jun 18, 2009)

whole head baggied tonight with my homemade spritz and coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 18, 2009)

Putting on my moisture scarf right now. Whole head baggy. NTM silk leave in. Hair still loves it, and I just luv the scarf!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2009)

No baggy today


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with Qhemet Heavy Cream sealed with Vatika Frosting.  My hair loved it.  It needed a boost after the Roux PC fiasco.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 18, 2009)

Just finished bagging homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 18, 2009)

Baggying again today under a phony bun with NTM and EVCO


----------



## ellehair (Jun 18, 2009)

baggying under half wig with bb oil moist with castor oil and sealed with coconut


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 18, 2009)

Will baggy tonight after I finish washing my hair using Silken Child Creme sealing with EVOO/Castro Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2009)

Baggying tonight with no product


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2009)

Going to baggy today with yes to cucumbers conditioner(prepoo).


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 19, 2009)

I know that I am way late, but I would like to join this challenge.

I will baggy 5 times a week using variations of HS 14-1, Shescentit Moisture Mist, The Conditioner, and Jasmine's Moisture Replenisher.

I will seal with variations of coconut oil, jojoba oil, shea butter, Gillian Butter, and Seyana Butter.

I will be using the ponytail method.

I will begin today.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 19, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## Urban (Jun 19, 2009)

Baggying tonight with a new leave in.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 19, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> Baggying again today under a phony bun with NTM and EVCO


 
Doing the same today...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 19, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Will baggy tonight after I finish washing my hair using Silken Child Creme sealing with EVOO/Castro Oil.


 
Didnt do above comment. Ended up braiding a plait at the end and covered it with a head rag.
But I did just now saturate my ends with a mixture of HS14n1/Water and baggied, I didnt seal. I will keep this on til the morning......


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2009)

Can I just take a moment to revel in how much I love baggying? It's the best thing ever! I wonder who came up with it, I'd give her a huge hug and kiss!!!! 
Okay, I'm baggying tonight with Black Earth Mist and Jane Carter NHC. Ah baggying, how I heart you :heart2:


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been sick the past few days and I have not being doing a good job of baggying or moisturizing my hair.  I feel a little better so I plan to get back on my game starting today.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, I sort of fell off but for good reason. Due to some products I used to wash my hair, my hair has been feeling stripped and brittle lately. I don't want to baggy until I get it feeling strong again because I think all that moisture might be too much for it.

Will I be able to jump back on the challenge in a little while?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2009)

Baggied last night (and still baggying with) AO HSR


----------



## cch24 (Jun 21, 2009)

baggied last night with pantene r&n breakage defense mask. deep cowashed it out this morning. love it.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've been sick the past few days and I have not being doing a good job of baggying or moisturizing my hair.  I feel a little better so I plan to get back on my game starting today.


Aw, poor thing  I hope you feel 100% soon. Are you taking vitamin c? Taking 2 tablespoons of raw honey also helps get over illness faster. Get well soon!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Okay, I sort of fell off but for good reason. Due to some products I used to wash my hair, my hair has been feeling stripped and brittle lately. I don't want to baggy until I get it feeling strong again because I think all that moisture might be too much for it.
> Will I be able to jump back on the challenge in a little while?


Of course! You get that purdy hair back together and join us when you can, we'll miss you


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 21, 2009)

Baggied, whole head, with my moisture scarf, used Joico daily moisturizer. My hair really loves it!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 22, 2009)

Going to baggy later today with yes to cucumbers conditoner.


----------



## Urban (Jun 22, 2009)

Baggied with leave in.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 22, 2009)

Baggied last night with Black Earth Mist


----------



## cch24 (Jun 22, 2009)

tonight will be my last night baggying with healthy hair butter. i finally finished my jar and i've been itching to try redken smooth down butter treat as my new moisturizer.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 22, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 22, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night.


----------



## SweetD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Tiffers, I am not in the challenge but I notice that you have been baggying a lot with black earth mist. Have you liked the results from using this product or are you trying it for the first time? I am considering purchasing this.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 22, 2009)

SweetD said:


> Hi Tiffers, I am not in the challenge but I notice that you have been baggying a lot with black earth mist. Have you liked the results from using this product or are you trying it for the first time? I am considering purchasing this.


I do really like the Black Earth Mist, it's very moisturizing. But it's thick, so I took the advise of another member and diluted it with rosewater  This and Oyin J&B are my top fave spray moisturizers


----------



## SweetD (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Tiffers,

It's the protective mist bodifier that you use from black earth, right?

I think I will try the Oyin juice and berries also. Heard a lot of good reviews on it.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 22, 2009)

SweetD said:


> Thanks Tiffers,
> 
> It's the protective mist bodifier that you use from black earth, right?
> I think I will try the Oyin juice and berries also. Heard a lot of good reviews on it.


Yep, that's the one!  It smells so loverly! You can get it for a good price at www.beautyofnewyork.com and they have a discount code in the discount offers sticky


----------



## SweetD (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks so much Tiffers, because I was looking on another site but the beauty of NY site is cheaper. Good looking out.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 22, 2009)

Baggying again today under a phony bun w/HE LTR and EVCO


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I havent' posted in a while but I baggy almost every night (or day- I work nights and sleep days) with or without product it depends on how tired I am.  My ends look so much better since this challenge!


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 23, 2009)

Baggied last night with HS 14 in 1 and Coconut Oil.

I baggied my whole head for the first time, and really liked the results.  I will probably alternate the 2 baggy methods.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2009)

Baggied last night with AO Jojoba & Aloe


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2009)

SweetD said:


> Thanks so much Tiffers, because I was looking on another site but the beauty of NY site is cheaper. Good looking out.


No problem! I love BONY, very fast shipping. I've shopped there numerous times and have never been dissappointed


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 23, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## Urban (Jun 23, 2009)

not baggying tonight


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 23, 2009)

Baggying tonight with whipped baggy cream.


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggy'd last night with HS 14 n 1 and seyani hair butter.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been doing this for a couple of weeks, and I LOVE IT!  So I thought I would share:

How many times a week will you be baggying?  I baggy at least 5x week

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?  I moisturize with leave in of GVP Potion #9 and Nexxus Headress, then I seal with Vatika Frosting

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?  I whole head baggy with hair in a bun or ponytail,  with a shower cap, then securing with plastic wrap and scarf

Between this and co washing/deep conditioning several times a week, MBL HERE I COME!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggied last night with Black Earth Mist


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggied last night with Moisture Mist and sealed with Gillian Butter


----------



## Starronda (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggied last night with Rose Water


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggied last night with Black Earth Mist


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 24, 2009)

I love baggying too. It does my ends right : )
How many times a week will you be baggying? I will be baggying 5-7 days a wk
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? NTM leave-in, unrefined shea butter, and coconut oil
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? ponytail


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 24, 2009)

Baggying again today under a phony bun w/Rusk leave-in and CO. 

I think I'm addicted!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 25, 2009)

Going to baggy later with yes to cucumbers conditioner. Its too hot to baggy in the day time right now.


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 25, 2009)

Baggied last night with Jasmine's Moisture Renewal.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 25, 2009)

its very late but i am joining in.  My hair is almost the length it was when it got chopped off in Feb/March so I will get twist this weekend hopefully

How many times a week will you be baggying?
*5 days *

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*Jamaican Black Castor Oil on my ends and scalp especially in the front needs help *

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*whole head method* *only overnight*


----------



## tiffers (Jun 25, 2009)

Baggied last night with L'anza Moi Moi Mask


----------



## Starronda (Jun 25, 2009)

Baggied last night with plain water and sealed with Jamaican Black Castor Oil. Today hair is moisturized and soft.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 25, 2009)

My lazy self JUST rinsed my conditioner out from last night, so my hair is still really wet. I won't be baggying tonight


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 26, 2009)

How long should someone baggy? I currently whole head baggy all day under a wig. Should I take the baggy off once I get home or is it okay to baggy 24hrs/day?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 26, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night, using NTM leave in, along with QP Mango butter! Along with my moisture scarf, Thanks to the sistah who introduced the moisture scarf! It has made baggying so much easier! I love it! (sorry I dont remember who)


----------



## Lyoness (Jun 26, 2009)

Jumping on the bandwagon!

How many times a week will you be baggying?
5 nights a week 

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
I'll spritz a little water on my hair and add either curl harmony's hair milk or nubian heritage papaya and coconut lotion. I'll seal with vatika oil and use cling film rather than a bag.

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
Just a pony tail for me

I've been doing this from the start of the last week and my curl definition has stayed without frizzing for a longer period of time.. I'll def keep this up


----------



## Starronda (Jun 26, 2009)

Baggied last night with Giovanni Direct Leave In and water.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 26, 2009)

baggied last night with out any product(hair was still moist from yesterday).


----------



## cutenss (Jun 26, 2009)

Still whole head baggying with leave ins and vatika frosting, but since I just washed and DC, I only baggied my ponytail since I have to work tonight.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 26, 2009)

Whole head baggied lastnight for the first time w/ saran wrap b/c I pin curled my hair--not as bad as I thought it'd be; I think I'll be doing this more often.  I used no product b/c I just deep condished/roller set and moisturized earlier in the day.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 26, 2009)

Baggying today with yes to cucumbers conditoner(prepoo)


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 27, 2009)

I picked up Qhemet Bioligics products today.  Tonight I am whole head baggying with Burdock Root Butter Cream and sealing with Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm.  My scalp has an unexpected slight tingle.  Is this normal?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 27, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> How long should someone baggy? I currently whole head baggy all day under a wig. Should I take the baggy off once I get home or is it okay to baggy 24hrs/day?


I wouldn't baggy 24/7 for fear of breakage. I just baggy overnight or you can baggy during the day and remove it at night


----------



## tiffers (Jun 27, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> I picked up Qhemet Bioligics products today.  Tonight I am whole head baggying with Burdock Root Butter Cream and sealing with Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm.  My scalp has an unexpected slight tingle.  Is this normal?


I've never tried the Burdock Root Cream, but I never had tingling with the honey balm. Does the Burdock Cream contain peppermint?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 27, 2009)

Baggying tonight with L'anza Healing Moisture Kukui Nut Conditioner


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 27, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I've never tried the Burdock Root Cream, but I never had tingling with the honey balm. Does the Burdock Cream contain peppermint?



It does not have peppermint, but it does have MSM Sulfur.  That may be the culprit.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 27, 2009)

can't wait to baggy tonight with paul mitchell's intense daily moisture treatment. i've been using it as a leave-in and its wonderful!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 27, 2009)

whole head baggied last night with aloe vera gel, hair is super soft this morning!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 27, 2009)

#1 Baggied last night just using a mixture of HS14n1 and water. I didnt seal.....


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying today with yes to cucumbers conditoner(prepoo)


 
Still have the same prepoo baggy on from last night, Im so lazy right now.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Baggied on thurs. with Vatika oil+ Organics olive oil cream moisturizer.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 27, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 27, 2009)

baggied lastnight w/ NTL leave in and coconut oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 28, 2009)

#2 Baggied last nite still have it on til I leave. Used my mixture of HS14n1 and water didnt seal.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2009)

I baggied last night with Wild Growth Oil mixed with Doo Gro Stimulating Growth oil and a few drops of Peppermint oil. I was hoping that this would help my itchy scalp. It didn't stop the itching but it made my NG soft.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 28, 2009)

Just finished bagging with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 29, 2009)

Baggying overnight with Beauty Without Cruelty Aromatherapy Conditioner


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 29, 2009)

Baggying today with whipped baggy cream.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 29, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with aloe vera gel and QP Mango Butter, my hair loves this combo, so soft when I take off my moisture scarf. 

What I like most about the moisture scarf is that my hair is not as damp as when I used a plastic cap and silk covering. It basically maintains moisture, if that explains it.


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 29, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with JBCO and Gillian Butter.  JBCO really works well on DD's natural 4Z hair.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Whole head baggied last night with aloe vera gel and QP Mango Butter, my hair loves this combo, so soft when I take off my moisture scarf.
> 
> What I like most about the moisture scarf is that my hair is not as damp as when I used a plastic cap and silk covering. It basically maintains moisture, if that explains it.



What is this moisture scarf you speak of?  I would love to do away with my plastic bag and saran wrap.  Please share


----------



## NappyMD (Jun 29, 2009)

cutenss said:


> What is this moisture scarf you speak of?  I would love to do away with my plastic bag and saran wrap.  Please share



Yes, tell us about the moisture scarf 
(random newbie reading this thread to figure out baggying)


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 29, 2009)

Whole head baggied overnight friday night EVOO


----------



## NappyMD (Jun 30, 2009)

K, I'm gonna try this, even though I only have access to a Ziploc sandwich bag tonight 

_How many times a week will you be baggying?_ going to shoot for nightly routine
_What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?_ castor oil, trusty wild growth
_Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? _ponytail at first, aim for whole head with saran wrap when I get some


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 30, 2009)

Whole head baggied with Aloe Vera Gel and Peppermint Oil. Hair is super soft this AM!

Thanks to the greatest challenge ever!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 30, 2009)

NappyMD said:


> Yes, tell us about the moisture scarf
> (random newbie reading this thread to figure out baggying)



Manufactuer. Called Dream- item no. 0067 Deluxe with Moisture Lock Satin Triangle.

It features a layer of plastic between 2 layers of Satin, great for oil treatments, and or other conditioners.

I found it at my local BSS. They had different styles, the main feature is Moisture Lock.  I like the fact that my hair is not as damp as when I use the plastic shower cap.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2009)

I plan on getting a moisture lock bonnet so I can whole head baggy without having to have plastic on my head

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/desadrcapwim.html

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/desatiebawim.html


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Whole head baggied with Aloe Vera Gel and Peppermint Oil. Hair is super soft this AM!
> Thanks to the greatest challenge ever!


Isn't it just grand?  I love baggying!


----------



## cutenss (Jun 30, 2009)

After DC, I added Nexxus leave in.   Then MT mixture and a Morrocan Oil/JBCO mixture to scalp.  I also used the JBCO mixture on my ponytail to seal.  I only ponytail baggied this time, until  I go and find me a moisture scarf too.


----------



## panamoni (Jun 30, 2009)

This may have been stated before -so sorry if I missed it.  But for people who are whole head baggying, does it count if you moisturize, seal ends with oil, then wrap your hair around your head, and cover with saran wrap/plastic cap at night?  Or, are the ends supposed to be literally tucked under the rest of the hair when baggying?  
I just bought the Hawaiian Silky 14n1, so I was thinking of using that and jojoba oil to wrap under plastic each night.  I still wear my hair down everyday, but the goal is to learn to do some protective styles (frightening for me) and start that once I get my next relaxer in two weeks (12 week stretch).  Thanks for your help.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 30, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.

To the ladies using aloe vera gel: do you mind me asking what brand you use and where you purchase it from?
tia,
tishee


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 30, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.
> 
> To the ladies using aloe vera gel: do you mind me asking what brand you use and where you purchase it from?
> tia,
> tishee



100% Aloe Vera Gel, all pure, no alcohol, made by Fruit of the Earth, purchased at Walmart, 6oz tube.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2009)

panamoni said:


> This may have been stated before -so sorry if I missed it.  But for people who are whole head baggying, does it count if you moisturize, seal ends with oil, then wrap your hair around your head, and cover with saran wrap/plastic cap at night?  Or, are the ends supposed to be literally tucked under the rest of the hair when baggying?
> I just bought the Hawaiian Silky 14n1, so I was thinking of using that and jojoba oil to wrap under plastic each night.  I still wear my hair down everyday, but the goal is to learn to do some protective styles (frightening for me) and start that once I get my next relaxer in two weeks (12 week stretch).  Thanks for your help.



As long as your hair is in the baggy/saran wrap, wrapping is 100% a-okay


----------



## Lyoness (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm still sticking to baggying 5 nights a week


----------



## laedie (Jun 30, 2009)

Baggied last night HS14n1 and coconut oil.. Its been a while but im back!!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sooooo way out of this challenge. I've only baggied like 2-3 times this month....._tips shyly to back of the bus_


----------



## panamoni (Jun 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> As long as your hair is in the baggy/saran wrap, wrapping is 100% a-okay


 
Great!  Thanks. 

How many times a week will you be baggying?
*Starting tonight, I will be baggying 7 nights a week.  
*
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?
*I will be using Hawaiian Silky 14n1 and KBB's Jojoba oil -- I will alternate between that and 100% pure coconut oil*

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?
*Whole head baggying.*


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 30, 2009)

Baggying today under a phony bun w/HE LTR leave in and CO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm baggying Right now with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.  Will probably seal at bedtime with Mizani H20 Intensive Nighttime Treatment.

ETA:  I just added a little mega-tek in with it too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 30, 2009)

#3 Baggied last night using NTM silken stuff and spray, no oil.
#4 Baggying now using HS14n!.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 30, 2009)

laedie said:


> Baggied last night HS14n1 and coconut oil.. Its been a while but im back!!!



Have some HS14n1 to get rid of, never thought of using it to baggy! I will switch up and see how it goes.


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 30, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Moisture Mist and JBCO.


----------



## NappyMD (Jun 30, 2009)

Can someone explain to me how to attach a fake ponytail with your hair baggied underneath? Never done this before..


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> I am sooooo way out of this challenge. I've only baggied like 2-3 times this month....._tips shyly to back of the bus_


You better put a baggy on that head!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 1, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 1, 2009)

Whole head baggied for the first time last night with HS14n1 and KBB Jojoba oil.  When I woke up, my hair was kind of damp -- I take that to mean I used to much.  So, I'll try again with less tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2009)

Baggied last night with Icon Inner Moisture At-Home Mask


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Whole head baggied for the first time last night with HS14n1 and KBB Jojoba oil.  When I woke up, my hair was kind of damp -- I take that to mean I used to much.  So, I'll try again with less tonight.


A little goes a long way with baggying  You'll get the hang of it


----------



## NappyMD (Jul 1, 2009)

Used whole head Saran wrap after putting  some avocado oil and castor oil on large twists. My hair was a little damp but okay, I undid the twists and put it into a bun with more castor oil on the end. I did have 2 little single strand knots I had to cut, hope they don't come back! My hair tends to not like being twisted while natural...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 1, 2009)

About to baggy using HS14n1 this is #5 for the week. Yayyyy Im done, tomorrow is wash day and I will start all over again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2009)

Still in braids. Baggied with WGHO/Peppermint oil mix, Surge 14, and Worlds of Curls moisturizer last night. Will do the same tonight.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 1, 2009)

Baggying with yes to cucumbers conditioner.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jul 2, 2009)

Baggied the past few days w/ NTM and shea butter, tonight I added castor oil


----------



## cutenss (Jul 2, 2009)

After I rinsed the DC from this morning, I added leave ins etc, and put in a ponytail.  Did 2 strand twists then added rollers to the ends.  Placed my scarf on THEN my baggy on top of that.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 2, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with 100% Aloe Vera Gel and QP Mango butter. My hair loves this combo! Today is my co-wash day, I am late, it should have been yesterday. Its in the 90's here so air drying has been faster. I am not out everyday right now, otherwise I would co-wash more frequently.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 2, 2009)

No baggy today.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm trying to use up some 14 in 1 so I baggied with that sealed with Gillian Butter.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 2, 2009)

Fell asleep without wrapping my hair...woke up at 4am, baggied with HS14n1 and jojoba oil and slept for about 3 hours.  I used less product this time, and it was moist, but not really damp like yesterday, which seemed good. Tonight, I'll try a little less and see which works better.  

When I started to moisturize for the day with the 14n1, something told me to use the Ojon palm oil that I've had sitting around for two years and didn't really like, instead of the jojoba.  I did, and my hair feels so soft today.  It's so much better on top of the moisturizer than the jojoba -- I'm so happy I never threw it away.  I will baggy with the 14n1 and Ojon tonight.  I'll just use the jojoba oil for my scalp from now on.  
I have yet to try the coconut oil.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 2, 2009)

baggied last night with paul mitchell intense daily treatment, coconut oil, and castor oil. will do the same tonight and tomorrow night. love it!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jul 2, 2009)

baggied yesterday and today with HS 14 and 1 & CO under a phony bun


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 2, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am loving my baggied hair, it feels so good and moisturized. I hope by doing this I can avoid my usual every 16 week trims and make APL by my b-day in Oct, or atleast the holidays.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2009)

About to baggy(#1) using NTM Silken stuff and HS14n1, no oil as usual.....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

I baggied the other day with Icon Inner Moisture Mask and tonight I'm baggying with Aubey Organics Rosa Mosqueta


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am loving my baggied hair, it feels so good and moisturized. I hope by doing this I can avoid my usual every 16 week trims and make APL by my b-day in Oct, or atleast the holidays.


You can do it!!!! 

Your ends will be so happy, you won't need a trim


----------



## panamoni (Jul 3, 2009)

Baggied last night with HS14n1 and Ojon palm oil = super damp this morning, but pretty much dried quickly...I guess I'll get the hang of it eventually.  I wear my hair down everyday right now, but with it so damp, I wanted to put it in a ponytail....but then there was the unsightly kitchen (I'm 11 weeks post relaxer), so I just let it hang down and tucked the hair behind my ears.


----------



## baddison (Jul 3, 2009)

QUESTION for the 'pro' baggy-ers here.  Do you start to smell a musty odor in you hair/scalp after baggying daily for 3/4 days at a time??  I am smelling a musty/stale odor.  Is it a fungus or something?? Too much moisture possibly??


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 3, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

baddison said:


> QUESTION for the 'pro' baggy-ers here.  Do you start to smell a musty odor in you hair/scalp after baggying daily for 3/4 days at a time??  I am smelling a musty/stale odor.  Is it a fungus or something?? Too much moisture possibly??


Hmmm, I don't have an odor, but my scalp DOES start to itch after a while. What do you use to baggy? You whole head baggy, right? Maybe switching to ponytail baggying would be a better option for your scalp

I think you should get some tea tree oil, mix it with castor oil and apply to your scalp daily until the smell subsides. An added bonus is castor oil helps thicken and grow hair!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Hmmm, I don't have an odor, but my scalp DOES start to itch after a while. What do you use to baggy? You whole head baggy, right? Maybe switching to ponytail baggying would be a better option for your scalp
> 
> I think you should get some tea tree oil, mix it with castor oil and apply to your scalp daily until the smell subsides. An added bonus is castor oil helps thicken and grow hair!


 
No odor and it's actually been helpful in stopping/preventing itching (may just be from the daily moisturinzing as well).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> You can do it!!!!
> 
> Your ends will be so happy, you won't need a trim


Ok thanks, I am going to do it since you said I could LOL


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2009)

Baggying with sitrinillah mask today.

Tiffers have you thought about extending the challenge until it gets cold out. I love this.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 3, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Baggy #2 used HS 14n1, no oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

Baggying tonight with rosewater


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 3, 2009)

I baggy at least two times a week now so I'm definetely interested in doing it for five days. My hair has grown a lot with this method. I just have to buy a wig!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ok thanks, I am going to do it since you said I could LOL


Yay!!!!


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 3, 2009)

I like this challenge I will baggy whole head five times a week. I will use avocado, peppermint and coconut oil. I will use saran wrap, a stocking cap and a wig. I'm new here. I will start this coming Sunday!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying with sitrinillah mask today.
> 
> Tiffers have you thought about extending the challenge until it gets cold out. I love this.


Sure, I'll extend it! My hair is loving me right now 

What date do you think I should extend it to? Should I make another thread or just continue with this one? Hmmmm, decisions, decisions :scratchch


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2009)

Soulberry said:


> I like this challenge I will baggy whole head five times a week. I will use avocado, peppermint and coconut oil. I will use saran wrap, a stocking cap and a wig. I'm new here. I will start this coming Sunday!


Welcome to the forum and the challenge Soulberry!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Sure, I'll extend it! My hair is loving me right now
> 
> What date do you think I should extend it to? Should I make another thread or just continue with this one? Hmmmm, decisions, decisions :scratchch


 
Oh no tiffers i was just asking were you thinking about it, This is your challenge, whatever you choose to do im with you.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 4, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Oh no tiffers i was just asking were you thinking about it, This is your challenge, whatever you choose to do im with you.


You can give suggestions, I don't mind one bit!  Extending the challenge is a good idea!


----------



## cutenss (Jul 4, 2009)

Last night I ponytail baggied with JBCO/Moroccan Oil mixture, after I had straightened for a length check.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2009)

tiffers said:


> You can give suggestions, I don't mind one bit!  Extending the challenge is a good idea!


 
I don't know where everyone lives but im in the midwest and it starts getting cold in october. Ill go until then. Maybe some other ladies can make suggestions too. My hair has been thriving with this challenge and it keeps me accountable to check in every day.

Baggying today with hairveda whipped cream(prepoo).


----------



## NappyMD (Jul 4, 2009)

Baggied with butter treAt and castor oil. Can't remember the last time I clarified so I will do that today. Being in the challenge helps me be consistent so if you are going to extend it I would be down.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

Baggied last night with Surge 14, WGHO mix, and Worlds of Curls moisturizer. I've been in braids for 3 weeks and I'm getting lots of NG. I was planning to keep these braids in for 6 weeks but I may have to take them out and redo them next weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't been baggying as consistently as I should.  I've gotten a bit hair lazy especially since I just relaxed.  I will be back on it soon.  My ends have always been a challenge so this is definitely helping with those.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 4, 2009)

baggied last night with aussie moist and coconut oil. i think if i only had those two products in my house my hair would flourish. (but i love all my conditioners too much). not baggying tonight, but i'm back on it tomorrow.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 4, 2009)

Baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed w/coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 4, 2009)

Whole head baggied with aloe vera gel and QP Mango butter. My hair is doing great!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 4, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 4, 2009)

bagging tonight with co and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tonight will be my off day will come back with baggy #3 though tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

baggying today with sitrinillah mask and moist 24/7 conditioner.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 5, 2009)

Ooooops! I was too lazy to get up and get my moisture scarf! No baggy last night, I can fix that, guess what I am doing now, that's right, and my scarf is so swank, I can wear it out in public, its a nice rich navy blue color. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 5, 2009)

I just bought a wig to wear for the baggy challenge. I will be stating today can't wait to see how much more my hair will grow from using this method. I will be doing this challenge for 6 months. I should be APL by then or very close.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Baggy #3 tonight, will be using HS14n1, no oil........holla back youngin whoo whoo LOL


----------



## Starronda (Jul 5, 2009)

Baggying right now and for the rest of the night with AOHSR and JBCO...My hair feels so good right now!


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladies need advice!
I just whipped up Mane N tail, one egg and coconut oil and just put it in my hair with a plastic cap on. How long should I leave it in? I don't want to over do it.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 6, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with BeeMine serum and Nexxus Headress Leave in.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 6, 2009)

Baggied with 14 in 1 sealed with coconut oil.  I am trying to use up the 14 in 1.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 6, 2009)

Whole head baggied with 100% Aloe Vera Gel. My hair is so soft and shiney, I am loving it!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 6, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade co spritz mix, aloe vera gel and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 6, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Baggied with 14 in 1 sealed with coconut oil.  I am trying to use up the 14 in 1.



I have to remember to start using my HS 14n1 I have two bottles to get rid of. Thanks for the reminder cherepikr.


----------



## gitana0801 (Jul 6, 2009)

Last nite sprayed hair with homemade moisturizing spritz, sealed with vatika oil and then whole head baggied my hair.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been whole head baggie 24/7 for the last two week out of pure laziness! I mean I sleep with a baggie to protect my pillow and been wearing it under my wig during the day. 

Do you think anything is wrong with the fact that my has only be free and able to dry for a few hours daily before bedtime?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2009)

Baggying with whipped baggy cream.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 6, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Baggied with 14 in 1 sealed with coconut oil. I am trying to use up the 14 in 1.


 
Me too LOL.

Anywho imma take another off day tonight, see you tomorrow for baggy #4.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 6, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Baggied with 14 in 1 sealed with coconut oil.  I am trying to use up the 14 in 1.



Same thing tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 7, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Mane n Tail and coconut oil


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Surge 14 and Worlds of Curls moisturizer spray. May apply Castor oil to my scalp tonight instead of the WGHO mix.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 7, 2009)

Whole head baggied tonight after HairOne Olive wash and DC with YTC/Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor.  Applied Nexxus Headress and GVP Potion #9 as leave ins on hair. MT mixture and JBCO/Moroccan Oil on scalp only.  Put in a bun.  I am starting to put on my scarf or bonnet FIRST, then my baggy.  My hair is not as "wet" this way.  Yet very moisturized just the same.  This is until I can find a moisture scarf that mariofmagdal uses.


----------



## NappyMD (Jul 7, 2009)

Whole head baggied with homemade spray and castor oil (been baggying nghtly but don't always post). I have been using Saran wrap, which doesn't make my hair wet but used a shower cap last night and my hair is damp. I kind of like it though! No luck on the moisture scarf for me either


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2009)

bagging now with homemade co spritz mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to see if I can grab a few moisture scarves, if I do I will let you know by way of post. I will offer them for actual cost plus shipping. I am really loving the scarf.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 7, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> I am going to see if I can grab a few moisture scarves, if I do I will let you know by way of post. I will offer them for actual cost plus shipping. I am really loving the scarf.




YEAH  You ROCK girl!  I get first dibbs on purchasing one(please ).  I want to  it too.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 7, 2009)

baggying with whipped baggy cream


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2009)

Baggy #4 with NTM Silken stuff tonight.....


----------



## NappyMD (Jul 8, 2009)

Whole head baggying with homemade spritz, castor oil, and a little MSM condish I spilled. Fits nicely into my dc challenge, though ...


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 8, 2009)

Baggied with 14 in 1, amla, and coconut oil.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 8, 2009)

whole head baggied with 14n1 and coconut oil.  

I self washed for the first time in about 6 years this weekend, and my hair looks crazy...think I need a better DC (I was trying to use up what I had)...I told people at work that I'll be experimenting over the next few weeks, so bear with me.  I am so embarrased, but I'm going to DC with Alter Ego Garlic tonight and then purchase AO HSR or WC this week.  And, I need a good "frizz smoother" ...I'm thinking something from Phyto or the Sabino MB.


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm still baggying nightly


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 8, 2009)

Baggying with sitrinillah and moist 24/7.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 8, 2009)

baggied last night/earlier today with homemade co spritz mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 8, 2009)

Baggying overnight with ORS Replenishing Pk  topped with JBCO for a nice DC.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 8, 2009)

Whole-head baggying tonight with s-curl and castor oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Baggy #4 with NTM Silken stuff tonight.....


 #5 baggy using the same stuff...........see you again after wash day, tomorrow.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm baggying tonight with Lustrasilk Dentangling Conditioner,Seasme oil and MTG!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 9, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with AO HSR. Hair is softer today.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 9, 2009)

I baggied last night with Giovanni Power Treatment


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

Baggying with whipped baggy cream


----------



## cutenss (Jul 9, 2009)

Whole head baggied all day with BEEMINE.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IDT imma baggy tonight, good that I finish them all for the week. I will see you ladies tomorrow for #1 of the week.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 9, 2009)

baggied with homemade co spritz mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 9, 2009)

baggying with Giovanni Direct and JBCO whole head..


----------



## panamoni (Jul 10, 2009)

Whole head baggied with 14n1 and coconut oil.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got off work.  Will whole head baggy today  until I do my color/BKT tonight.  I will just spray some Aphogee Green Tea and Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In onto my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

The bad news: I was too lazy to baggy last night

The good news: I ordered one of those bonnets with Moisture Lock  It's on its way now, should be here on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## cch24 (Jul 10, 2009)

baggying tonight! i've missed it these past three nights.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh woe is me! Spent the last two nights in Hosp. Acute Bronchitis/Pnuemonia! No baggy for me! Ummmmm how about I had my scarf brought to me ;0) whole head baggy back in motion sick or not, I love it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Oh woe is me! Spent the last two nights in Hosp. Acute Bronchitis/Pnuemonia! No baggy for me! Ummmmm how about I had my scarf brought to me ;0) whole head baggy back in motion sick or not, I love it.


Oh no!!! I hope you're feeling better


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 10, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oh no!!! I hope you're feeling better



Awwww, thanks. I feel better than the last two days. Ummm and now that my hair is good, I should be alright.

Glad your moisture bonnet is on the way, you are gonna love it!

To the other ladies wanting one of the moisture series, when I am out of here, I will pick up whatever I can find from moisture series and offer them at cost plus shipping. I am fair. The most I have seen them are 3.99 in my area.

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 11, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Awwww, thanks. I feel better than the last two days. Ummm and now that my hair is good, I should be alright.
> 
> Glad your moisture bonnet is on the way, you are gonna love it!
> 
> ...


 
I'm happy to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 11, 2009)

Baggying today with whipped baggy cream(prepoo).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> To the other ladies wanting one of the moisture series, when I am out of here, I will pick up whatever I can find from moisture series and offer them at cost plus shipping. I am fair. The most I have seen them are 3.99 in my area.
> 
> Goodnight ladies!


 
What does these scraves look like?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2009)

I havent baggied since I washed my hair on Thursday. I have taken all my off days for the week so I have to baggy the rest of the week. I am about to go to a concert but when I get home I will be str8 baggying #1 using my NTM Silken Touch.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 11, 2009)

QUOTE=ms_b_haven06;8261076]What does these scraves look like?[/QUOTE]

Large triangle silk scarf with plastic lining, the feature that provides moisture. Same effect as baggying. They come in various colors.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2009)

Baggied last night with Surge and Worlds of Curls moisturizer.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> QUOTE=ms_b_haven06;8261076]What does these scraves look like?


 
Large triangle silk scarf with plastic lining, the feature that provides moisture. Same effect as baggying. They come in various colors.[/quote]
Can u take a pic of urs? I think I want one.....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Awwww, thanks. I feel better than the last two days. Ummm and now that my hair is good, I should be alright.
> Glad your moisture bonnet is on the way, you are gonna love it!
> To the other ladies wanting one of the moisture series, when I am out of here, I will pick up whatever I can find from moisture series and offer them at cost plus shipping. I am fair. The most I have seen them are 3.99 in my area.
> Goodnight ladies!


That's good to hear!!! I'm so glad you're better 

I can't wait to get my moisture bonnet! I'm so excited


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2009)

Baggied last night with AO HSR and I'll baggy tonight with Black Earth Mist


----------



## cch24 (Jul 12, 2009)

baggying tonight again.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 12, 2009)

baggied with homemade co spritz mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 12, 2009)

Still baggying whole head


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2009)

I forgot to baggy last night erplexed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I forgot to baggy last night erplexed


 
Me too.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Me too.


Aw, group hug!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 12, 2009)

Baggying with sitrinillah(dc).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2009)

#2 Baggied with NTM, trying to use it up.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 13, 2009)

After taking the weekend off, I am baggying with HS 14 in 1 and sealing with Gillian Butter.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

Baggying today with whipped baggy cream and sealing with castor oil. I don't usually do this but im trying something different.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 13, 2009)

Still baggying nightly.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 13, 2009)

Whole head baggied with FOTE 100 percent Aloe Vera Gel.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2009)

Baggied with Surge and Worlds of Curls last night. My NG is growing in good and very strong (even my nape is going back without breakage). Baggying is a keeper for me. My SO looks at me like erplexed  when he sees me wearing a shower cap and my braids are hanging out of it. But this morning he mentioned how much my nape has improved in the last few months.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 13, 2009)

baggied last night and this morning after cw with homemade co spritz mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2009)

Think imma change it up tonight and use the whipped baggy cream #3.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge!  I did my first baggy last night and I'm doing it again tonight.  I can't wait to see the end results!

Now to answer your questions:


How many times a week will you be baggying?
I will say at least four times 

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?

I have in my stash, castor oil, virgin coconut oil, Jojoba, Vegetable Glycerine, and of course extra virgin olive oil.  I'm experimenting with different conditioners to mix them with.  We'll see how it goes...

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?

To start, I've been doing the ponytail baggy, but I would also like to try the whole head baggy.  I'm still very new to this, but I am completely on board!

Thanks for adding this challenge!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't checked in in a week or so but I've been baggying everynight except for 2 nights ago w/ NTM leave in and shea butter +/- coconut oil.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

Baggying tonight with HS 14 in 1 sealed with JBCO


----------



## cutenss (Jul 14, 2009)

This is my first bagy since I BKT Friday night.  I am DCing overnight with YTC and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor. after I washed with HairOne Olive Oil.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 14, 2009)

I'M STILL BAGGYING  LADIES JUST AIN'T BEEN POSTING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. LAST NIGHT A BAGGIED WITH NTM, S CURL AND SEALED WITH OILS. DID A BRAID OUT IT CAME OUT NICE!
SORRY FOR YELLING JUST EXCITED I'M SO GLAD I FOUNGD SO MANY POSITIVE WOMEN ON THIS SITE I THINK I LOVE U GUYS


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying today with whipped baggy cream and sealing with castor oil. I don't usually do this but im trying something different.


 
Going to be wearing the same baggy until later today. I can never get a really good baggy in, so im going to let it marinate.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 14, 2009)

Whole Head baggied with Aloe Vera Gel and QP Mango Butter. Softest hair ever! I love this challege.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

Soulberry said:


> I'M STILL BAGGYING  LADIES JUST AIN'T BEEN POSTING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. LAST NIGHT A BAGGIED WITH NTM, S CURL AND SEALED WITH OILS. DID A BRAID OUT IT CAME OUT NICE!
> SORRY FOR YELLING JUST EXCITED I'M SO GLAD I FOUNGD SO MANY POSITIVE WOMEN ON THIS SITE I THINK I LOVE U GUYS


 I can feel your excitement!!!!

I felt the same way when I was a newbie, I was just amazed at all of the help and the gorgeous hair


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

Baggied last night for the first time with my moisture bonnet  Haven't taken it off yet, so I can't review it. But I just stuck my finger under the bonnet to feel my hair and it felt soft


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 14, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade co spritz mix and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 14, 2009)

Ladies I am truly getting great results from doing this challenge! I have at least 1 inch of new growth already. I straightened my hair today and I can't believe the length and it hasn't been 2 weeks yet. I think my hair responds really fast to moisture. I decided today to stick to one or two products to baggy with just to see what is really giving me this mad growth. I just ordered another bottle of Megatek and this product I just discovered Bees Mine growth oil. I will use them both to baggy for 6 months.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jul 14, 2009)

Baggied all last week under a phony bun and took the weekend off. I got off track since the weekend but I will get back on track after my DC tonight.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Baggied last night for the first time with my moisture bonnet  Haven't taken it off yet, so I can't review it. But I just stuck my finger under the bonnet to feel my hair and it felt soft


 
Tiffers were do you buy your moisture bonnet from. Im running through baggies like water. I know they are cheap but it seems more economical to get the moisture bonnet.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Baggied last night for the first time with my moisture bonnet  Haven't taken it off yet, so I can't review it. But I just stuck my finger under the bonnet to feel my hair and it felt soft



Cool, glad you got it. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Baggying Now with Elasta QP Mango!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Tiffers were do you buy your moisture bonnet from. Im running through baggies like water. I know they are cheap but it seems more economical to get the moisture bonnet.


I got it from GMBS, their shipping is ridiculously fast!

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/desadrcapwim.html


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2009)

Soulberry said:


> I'M STILL BAGGYING LADIES JUST AIN'T BEEN POSTING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. LAST NIGHT A BAGGIED WITH NTM, S CURL AND SEALED WITH OILS. DID A BRAID OUT IT CAME OUT NICE!
> SORRY FOR YELLING JUST EXCITED I'M SO GLAD I FOUNGD SO MANY POSITIVE WOMEN ON THIS SITE I THINK *I LOVE U GUYS*


 Awww so sweet, we love you to.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2009)

#4 Baggy tonight, will use my NTM. I have a few more uses and I will be done with this bottle.....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Qhemet Burdock Root and sealed with Qhemet Honey Balm.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 14, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 15, 2009)

Whole head baggying after FINALLY rinsing DC from Monday, with leave ins on hair and MT mixture/JBCO on scalp


----------



## cch24 (Jul 15, 2009)

baggying tonight with coconut oil (prepoo).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2009)

This is day 4...I think (I've lost count).  I think tonight I'm going to do a full head baggy with coconut oil, castor oil, and V05 Split Ends conditioner.  I think I'm starting to get the hang of this!


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to join.  I will do ponytail/bunning baggying.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 15, 2009)

Baggying today with sitrinillah(mid week dc)


----------



## panamoni (Jul 15, 2009)

Baggied last night with Alter Ego Garlic - whole head.  Think I've devised a plan to do ponytail baggying during the day.  I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 15, 2009)

baggied last night with ntm silk and sealed with jbco.. my dh is using up all my coconut oil and MT, please dont ask.. he has a spot on his hairline that was thinning, and he saw me doing all these new things to my hair, and boy oh boy once i explained i caught him using my products!!  btw - his thinning hairline has filled in, he's hooked on the MT.. I am really shocked too be honest, but its hysterical.. I told him he will be paying for the next round..


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> baggied last night with ntm silk and sealed with jbco.. my dh is using up all my coconut oil and MT, please dont ask.. he has a spot on his hairline that was thinning, and he saw me doing all these new things to my hair, and boy oh boy once i explained i caught him using my products!!  btw - his thinning hairline has filled in, he's hooked on the MT.. I am really shocked too be honest, but its hysterical.. I told him he will be paying for the next round..



That is hilarious!!! You've really started something now!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 15, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> baggied last night with ntm silk and sealed with jbco.. my dh is using up all my coconut oil and MT, please dont ask.. he has a spot on his hairline that was thinning, and he saw me doing all these new things to my hair, and boy oh boy once i explained i caught him using my products!!  btw - his thinning hairline has filled in, he's hooked on the MT.. I am really shocked too be honest, but its hysterical.. I told him he will be paying for the next round..


----------



## CourtneyD (Jul 15, 2009)

tayflea said:


> I haven't checked in in a week or so but I've been baggying everynight except for 2 nights ago w/ NTM leave in and shea butter +/- coconut oil.


 
I, too, haven't checked in, but I've been baggying whole head daily/nightly 6-7 days a week consistently, using BWC leave in conditioner and sealing the ends with castor oil.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 15, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> That is hilarious!!! You've really started something now![/quuote]
> 
> I know,but its cool.. he keeps me cracking up.. As long as i dont catch him with a baggy on his head, WE COOL..


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Ms_CoCo37 said:
> 
> 
> > That is hilarious!!! You've really started something now![/quuote]
> ...


----------



## NitaChantell (Jul 15, 2009)

I know I'm super duper late, but I'm in!

*How many times a week will you be baggying?*
5
*What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using?*
Coconut oil, castor oil, V05 Strawberries & Cream, or nothing! Depends on how I feel that night.
*Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying?*
Whole Head.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, so I decided to baggy with Taliah Waajid Herbal Condition, castor oil and jojoba oil.  Tomorrow I go to the salon for a trim!


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 15, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Jasmine's Moisture Renewal and sealed with an oil mixture (JBCO, coconut, & shea butter.)


----------



## mswoman (Jul 16, 2009)

DC with Queen Helen today, full head baggy with castor oil, mega hair growth oil, and s curl.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG!!! That was the biggest laugh of the day!



ljamie4 said:


> Ms_CoCo37 said:
> 
> 
> > That is hilarious!!! You've really started something now![/quuote]
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2009)

#5 baggy tonight, used NTM again. Will wash tomorrow, imma take the day off.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 16, 2009)

I am whole head baggying while DC with YTC and A2M


----------



## NitaChantell (Jul 16, 2009)

whole head baggyed last night with coconut oil


----------



## panamoni (Jul 16, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night -- I think I still have the problem of using too much product on my hair.  My hair felt really dry, so I put in a lot of product, then when I woke up, my hair was damp and mushy.  I'm going to try it with less product for a few days.  If that doesn't work, I'm going to try reducing the number of days I baggy each week.  

I'm also wondering if I've got moisture overload...but, I started using Megatek this week (every other day), so shouldn't that be enough protien?  Or, should I get some Aphogee leave-in as well (or I could use my Infusium 23...doesn't that have protien?)?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Baggying with sitrinillah again.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, so I decided to baggy with Taliah Waajid Herbal Condition, castor oil and jojoba oil.  Tomorrow I go to the salon for a trim!


How'd your trim turn out?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Whole head baggied last night -- I think I still have the problem of using too much product on my hair.  My hair felt really dry, so I put in a lot of product, then when I woke up, my hair was damp and mushy.  I'm going to try it with less product for a few days.  If that doesn't work, I'm going to try reducing the number of days I baggy each week.
> I'm also wondering if I've got moisture overload...but, I started using Megatek this week (every other day), so shouldn't that be enough protien?  Or, should I get some Aphogee leave-in as well (or I could use my Infusium 23...doesn't that have protien?)?


It all depends on your hair. If your hair likes more protein, incorporating the Aphogee leave in would be a good move. How does your hair usually respond to protein? Does it make your hair soft and silky or hard and stiff?  

Do you use MT on the length of your hair or just the scalp?


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been baggying my pineapple like a good baggier


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 16, 2009)

tiffers said:


> How'd your trim turn out?



Get this! She said my ends weren't bad, so she didn't trim much. Now here is the killer, before I joined this challenge my ends were brittle. But I've been baggying since Sunday. I am SOOOOO loving this challenge!!!

When I get home I'll take some pix and upload them.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 16, 2009)

tiffers said:


> It all depends on your hair. If your hair likes more protein, incorporating the Aphogee leave in would be a good move. How does your hair usually respond to protein? Does it make your hair soft and silky or hard and stiff?
> 
> Do you use MT on the length of your hair or just the scalp?


 
I don't know if I can speak on "usually" yet since I just really started paying attention recently, but I think my hair likes protein at least a little.  The reason is because a few years ago, my hair had grown to almost APL.  Thinking back, I had gotten braids for about 6 or 8 weeks, then I went to the salon every single week for about 2 years where they used Salerm 21 (not sure if this has protein), and I would bring my own Infusium 23 for them to also use (which I understand has protein).  My hair grew and seemed pretty healthy.  

When I moved to ATL, I had a hard time finding a good stylist, and a few times, had ones that were scissor-happy -- completely cutting my hair to right above my shoulders (claiming they were trying to even it out........yeah right).  Anyway, so since I used to use the Infusium every week, and things were really good, I think I can tolerate at least that much protien.  I still have some Infusium, but haven't been using it since I started my HHJ (because I've bought tons of new products I've been wanting to try).  Oh, I also think my hair likes protein because a few months ago I was having lots of shedding and breakage and I went to a salon and they gave me a protien conditioner steam treatment.  My hair was strong and did not shed or break for the next two weeks.  I could tell that made a difference.  I think the texture was soft and silky because my new stylist commented on how good the texture was.  

I'm just using the MT on my scalp.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Get this! She said my ends weren't bad, so she didn't trim much. Now here is the killer, before I joined this challenge my ends were brittle. But I've been baggying since Sunday. I am SOOOOO loving this challenge!!!
> When I get home I'll take some pix and upload them.


That's WONDERFUL, wow!!!!!  

I can't wait to see the pics, I'll bet your hair (and ends  ) look great!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

panamoni said:


> I don't know if I can speak on "usually" yet since I just really started paying attention recently, but I think my hair likes protein at least a little.  The reason is because a few years ago, my hair had grown to almost APL.  Thinking back, I had gotten braids for about 6 or 8 weeks, then I went to the salon every single week for about 2 years where they used Salerm 21 (not sure if this has protein), and I would bring my own Infusium 23 for them to also use (which I understand has protein).  My hair grew and seemed pretty healthy.
> 
> When I moved to ATL, I had a hard time finding a good stylist, and a few times, had ones that were scissor-happy -- completely cutting my hair to right above my shoulders (claiming they were trying to even it out........yeah right).  Anyway, so since I used to use the Infusium every week, and things were really good, I think I can tolerate at least that much protien.  I still have some Infusium, but haven't been using it since I started my HHJ (because I've bought tons of new products I've been wanting to try).  Oh, I also think my hair likes protein because a few months ago I was having lots of shedding and breakage and I went to a salon and they gave me a protien conditioner steam treatment.  My hair was strong and did not shed or break for the next two weeks.  I could tell that made a difference.  I think the texture was soft and silky because my new stylist commented on how good the texture was.
> 
> I'm just using the MT on my scalp.


It definitely sounds like your hair likes protein!  Try baggying with a creamy moisturizer topped with Aphogee Green Tea and see how your hair likes it. Or you can try baggying with the Infusium since it's already in your arsenal, I'll bet your hair will love it! Remember a little goes a long way


----------



## panamoni (Jul 16, 2009)

tiffers said:


> It definitely sounds like your hair likes protein!  Try baggying with a creamy moisturizer topped with Aphogee Green Tea and see how your hair likes it. Or you can try baggying with the Infusium since it's already in your arsenal, I'll bet your hair will love it! Remember a little goes a long way


 
Do you mean use the Infusium by it self..or a moisture cream and Infusium together?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 16, 2009)

ponytail baggying tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Mane N' Tail Olive Oil Complex Leave in Creme Therapy and a little MT Scalp Only.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 16, 2009)

I will whole head baggy tonight with Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## ellehair (Jul 17, 2009)

baggying today with a little nexxus humectress and JBCO under my wig at work


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Do you mean use the Infusium by it self..or a moisture cream and Infusium together?


Try mixing it with something moisturizing first, to see how your hair likes it 

(sorry it took so long to respond, came down with staph infection and had to go to the doc  )


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2009)

Baggied last night with my moisture bonnet


----------



## panamoni (Jul 17, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Try mixing it with something moisturizing first, to see how your hair likes it
> 
> (sorry it took so long to respond, came down with staph infection and had to go to the doc  )


 
Boy, I really hope you're feeling better.  

Actually, when I got home yesterday and took my hair down, the texture felt great --not much breakage.  The day before was the first I had opened the Salerm and used it.  I had ordered the Salerm online and instead of waiting for it to come, I bought NTM Silky leave in and had been mostly using that -- well I don't think that's for me.  My hair feels great after using Salerm.  It's the best.  I had to do a DC last night, so baggied overnight with AO HSR.  Followed up with Salerm and Infusium this morning, and my hair feels great again today.  Tonight, my hair will be dry, so I'm hoping for no/less breakage when I take my hair down again, and I'll experiment with baggying with the Infusium and maybe something else.  Anyway, I'm so excited.  I'm glad I'm paying attention to how my hair is responding to different things.   I would hate to walk into a set back.  I am also excited that wearing a bun is not scary for me anymore (even without yet having the almond glaze or any gel for the 12 weeks post roots)!  I'm just so excited about my hair today!  Thank you so much for your willingness to help.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

No baggy today


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 17, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil. I noticed last night that I had some minor shedding/breakage and may be relaxing alot sooner than planned.


----------



## NitaChantell (Jul 17, 2009)

whole head baggyed last night!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok yesterday was one of my off days, tonight will be #1 using NTM will put 4 plaits 2 front/2 back. I am finna do it now....


----------



## cutenss (Jul 17, 2009)

I am continuing my WHB until tonight when I have to go back to work.  My vacation is OVER!!!


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 17, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Hawaiin Silky 14 n1, Bee Mine Growth Serum and Surge Lotion no.9


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 17, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

Baggying tonight with sitrinillah and hn growth oil.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 18, 2009)

baggying tonight w/homemade spritz mix and sealing w/coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll be baggying tonight with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture con


----------



## cutenss (Jul 19, 2009)

WHB tonight with bee mine seum since I am home sick


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

No problem girly, I'm happy to help!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

cutenss said:


> WHB tonight with bee mine seum since I am home sick


Aw, I hope you feel better!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 19, 2009)

Cuteness, hope you are better soon.

Whole head baggy, used L-silk shea butter chloresterol as leave in, on freshly washed hair.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 19, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Aw, I hope you feel better!





mariofmagdal said:


> Cuteness, hope you are better soon.
> 
> Whole head baggy, used L-silk shea butter chloresterol as leave in, on freshly washed hair.



Awww thanks girls.  You're the BEST!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 19, 2009)

My Bee Mine Mango Serum came! Woo hoo!  So I'm going to try that and a little olive oil moisturizing serum tonight.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 19, 2009)

Whole head baggied all day with ORS Replenishing.  It wasn't what I expected.erplexed

I followed up with Shescentit Olive & Orange.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Baggying with Surge 14 and WOC tonight-as usual. I took out my box braids last weekend. I had less shedding than usual and my hair was in better condition than it usually is after I remove my braids. I'm in Senegalese Twists as of today and I will continue to WHB every night.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Whole head baggied all day with ORS Replenishing.  It wasn't what I expected.erplexed
> I followed up with Shescentit Olive & Orange.


Was it your first time using ORS Pak? It's always so disappointing when you have high expectations for something and then it lets you down


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Baggying with Surge 14 and WOC tonight-as usual. I took out my box braids last weekend. I had less shedding than usual and my hair was in better condition than it usually is after I remove my braids. I'm in Senegalese Twists as of today and I will continue to WHB every night.


Do you think the baggying helped with the shedding? That's great!


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 19, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Was it your first time using ORS Pak? It's always so disappointing when you have high expectations for something and then it lets you down



Yes, I purchased it months ago after hearing it mentioned in lots of threads.  I'm trying to find some inexpensive staples.  I liked the orange smell, but my hair was pretty hard after rinsing.  I wish I hadn't bought the big bottle.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Do you think the baggying helped with the shedding? That's great!


 
Yes, I think baggying while in braids really helps my hair to retain moisture. I still have some shedding when removing my braids but not as much as the huge ball of hair that I used to get . I don't have as many split ends and no breakage after removing braids now.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2009)

tiffers said:


> That's WONDERFUL, wow!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics, I'll bet your hair (and ends  ) look great!!!


 
Okay...how do I post the pix in my siggy?  I'm still trying to get the hang of this.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I may have it.  I went into my profile and created an album with my two little pix.  The quality isn't all that great, but hopefully, you'll get the idea.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 20, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 20, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Yes, I purchased it months ago after hearing it mentioned in lots of threads.  I'm trying to find some inexpensive staples.  I liked the orange smell, but my hair was pretty hard after rinsing.  I wish I hadn't bought the big bottle.



I don't think this is  a good conditioner to baggy over night with. Give it another try, per the directions, and see how you like it. It works AWESOME with just 15 to 20 minutes under the dryer.  Also great to mix with Lekair Cholesterol.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 20, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> I don't think this is  a good conditioner to baggy over night with. Give it another try, per the directions, and see how you like it. It works AWESOME with just 15 to 20 minutes under the dryer.  Also great to mix with Lekair Cholesterol.



Thanks HERicane, I will give it a try the "correct" way.  I was being lazy & didn't feel like getting in the shower to rinse.  

How long do you leave it on with the LeKair?


----------



## panamoni (Jul 20, 2009)

Baggied through Saturday night.  I'm going to start trying ponytail baggying if I'm not dc'ing.  Being 13+ weeks post, whole head baggying sweats out my new growth and I need to tie my edges down.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Yes, I purchased it months ago after hearing it mentioned in lots of threads.  I'm trying to find some inexpensive staples.  I liked the orange smell, but my hair was pretty hard after rinsing.  I wish I hadn't bought the big bottle.


You can try it different ways, for me it only works for an hour under the dryer. My hair hates it any other way. Try using it under the dryer and if that doesn't work, use it to co wash. If all else fails, pre poo!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Yes, I think baggying while in braids really helps my hair to retain moisture. I still have some shedding when removing my braids but not as much as the huge ball of hair that I used to get . I don't have as many split ends and no breakage after removing braids now.


That's so WONDERFUL! I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I think I may have it.  I went into my profile and created an album with my two little pix.  The quality isn't all that great, but hopefully, you'll get the idea.


Lookin good, girly!!! 

You can upload a pic onto LHCF through your UserCP and add a picture to your sig that way. Or if you have a photo album like fotki or picturetrail, you can copy the image URL and put it between these brackets  

HTH!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

No baggy today, I only have 1 left and im too lazy to go to the store.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey ladies i Baggied last night and everything is going great. But I have a problem I'm really getting sick of looking ay my hair I guess I'm getting bored with my hair growth challenge. I do the same thing every week and  I need a little spontaniety(hope I spelled it right). Anywho, I decided today that I'm going to braid my hair in box braids extensions leave them in until Sept 1st I will continue to baggy. I just need more excitement or I'm gonna go CRAZY!


----------



## cutenss (Jul 21, 2009)

I am about to WHB with my leave ins; MT/JBCO on scalp only, Nexxus Headress/Potions#9 on hair after my wash and DC


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

Baggied last night with my moisture bonnet


----------



## panamoni (Jul 21, 2009)

Baggied last night -- whole head - AO HSR.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jul 21, 2009)

I am super DUPER late...
but I am about to make this a personal challenge I suppose.  I plan to baggy 4 to 5 days a week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2009)

#2 and #3 baggy (now) using NTM and no oil.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 21, 2009)

Baggy with JBCO.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2009)

baggying tonight with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jul 21, 2009)

Baggied today and yesterday under a phony bun with HS 14 n 1 and CO


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just checking in!  Last night I used the Bee Mine Mango Serum and IC PM spray.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 22, 2009)

Baggied last night with Surge PLUS 14 and Gillian Butter.


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 22, 2009)

is it ok to baggy if you've co-washed? I just co-washed - I had to!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Baggying today with sitrinillah.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I will join this challenge to help me reach BSL by Winter 2010. I will baggie under a wig.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 22, 2009)

WHB last night with Hairveda Vatika Frosting  

I WHB


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 22, 2009)

ponytailing baggying with coconut oil and NTM silk touch leave in


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't baggied in a long time and I need to.  This airdrying overnight is keeping me from bagging 5 days a week.  I can commit to 2 days a week for now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2009)

#4 baggy using HS14n1 cause NTM is out in the car, as usual no oil.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 23, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Conditioning Balm and coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> is it ok to baggy if you've co-washed? I just co-washed - I had to!


I've baggied with damp hair before and it turned out good


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2009)

I won't be baggying tonight cause I'm relaxing tomorrow


----------



## cutenss (Jul 23, 2009)

I am doing a 2 in 1 challenge tonight.  I am WHB with DC of YTC and A2M reconstructor   (baggy and DC every other day challenge)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 23, 2009)

Last night I did a dc with organics mayo, olive oil, castor oil, and an egg.  Let that stay in for 2 hrs and cowashed.  Followed that up with a little Bee Mine Mango Serum on my scalp.  Then I baggied with V05 Split Ends, castor oil, olive oil, jojoba oil, tea tree oil.  My hair felt sooooooooo good!

Today, I'm sporting my new short curly phony.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't been baggying consistently.  Still trying to figure things out.  

Tonight, I think I'll try a ponytail baggy for my ends with something.


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 23, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I've baggied with damp hair before and it turned out good




Thanks for that! With the time difference I was already in bed and baggied in dreamland  I took my chances and my hair was fine this morning! I'll be baggying tonight also!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jul 23, 2009)

Baggied mon tues and wed and today w/hs 14 and 1 and CO under a phony bun


----------



## venusd (Jul 23, 2009)

I was in Fl. last week and my cousin's wife braided my hair, however, my hair is longer than the weaveerplexed, so my ends are exposed.  It is braided in cornrows and I have baggied the ponytail and covered the bag with a nylon.  Works for me.  It allows me to hide my hair, use ayurvedic oils on my scalp and baggy all at once. I might keep this style for a while.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

Baggying again with sitrinillah


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 23, 2009)

*acts real shy....*

Can I join yall . I come in peace. Promise


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 23, 2009)

How many days a week will you be baggying? 5 days a week

What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? Mizani H2O Nighttime Treatment or ORS Olive and sealing with EVOO

Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? Ponytail


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 23, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 23, 2009)

Full head baggy with V05 split ends and Bee Mine Mango Serum. Sealed with olive oil.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 23, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Surge Plus 14 and Coconut Oil.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 24, 2009)

Baggied last night with Hariveda's whipped cream (ponytail) ETA: and coconut oil. 
Turned out great -- much better than when I used the Hawaiian Silky 14n1.  I'll have to study the ingredients to figure out why, but if anyone knows the differences off hand, please share your thoughts.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 24, 2009)

I am WHB today with Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 24, 2009)

I baggied last night with Kids Detangling Shea Butter and Sealed with African Pride Oil

Aren't you supposed to moisturize and sela your hair then put a little moisturizer in the bag? I think I put too much moisturizer in the bag. I put like a nickel amount. My hair is still a little damp :-/


----------



## angenoir (Jul 24, 2009)

About 1.5 years ago when I found LHCF, I tried and tested everything... One thing was baggying. I think I did it wrong coz I hated it.

But this week after reading this thread, I tried it again and all I can say is wow!! Thank you ladies! I have learned so much and my hair is so so so moisturized. 

I baggy with some oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 24, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I baggied last night with Kids Detangling Shea Butter and Sealed with African Pride Oil
> 
> Aren't you supposed to moisturize and sela your hair then put a little moisturizer in the bag? I think I put too much moisturizer in the bag. I put like a nickel amount. My hair is still a little damp :-/


My hair is always damp when I take my baggy off but in Houston heat it dries fast.
----------------------
#5 baggy last night used NTM Silken Seal. Later this evening I will be washing, braiding hair in a circle besides a portion in the front. So I will be shower cap baggying my hair for a while at night.....


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 24, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl, i just can't throw this out but i never use it, so im going to try baggying with it.


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 24, 2009)

baggying tonight as usual!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 24, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Baggying tonight with Surge Plus 14 and Coconut Oil.


 
now where did you get some surge 14?  is it black market?


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 24, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> baggied with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mix and sealed with coconut oil.


ditto....hair is still covered/moist from last night


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 24, 2009)

your hair is your glory said:


> now *where did you get some surge 14*?  is it black market?


co-signing.....spill it love


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Baggied last night with Hariveda's whipped cream (ponytail) ETA: and coconut oil.
> Turned out great -- much better than when I used the Hawaiian Silky 14n1.  I'll have to study the ingredients to figure out why, but if anyone knows the differences off hand, please share your thoughts.


Your hair probably just likes the HWC better  I'm so jealous, I wanna try it so bad, but I'm waaaay to impatient to wait for Hairveda shipping erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I baggied last night with Kids Detangling Shea Butter and Sealed with African Pride Oil
> Aren't you supposed to moisturize and sela your hair then put a little moisturizer in the bag? I think I put too much moisturizer in the bag. I put like a nickel amount. My hair is still a little damp :-/


I don't think I've heard of anyone moisturizing their hair AND putting moisturizer in the bag. I've heard people saying that when they put moisturizer in the bag, it leaks. I just stick to putting it on my hair

Try using a little less product to avoid the damp hair


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2009)

angenoir said:


> About 1.5 years ago when I found LHCF, I tried and tested everything... One thing was baggying. I think I did it wrong coz I hated it.
> But this week after reading this thread, I tried it again and all I can say is wow!! Thank you ladies! I have learned so much and my hair is so so so moisturized.
> I baggy with some oils.


I'm so glad baggying worked out! It's so fanastic! 

I didn't care too much for it when I first joined either. I was sooooo heavy handed!

So what made you like it? What did you change?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2009)

your hair is your glory said:


> now where did you get some surge 14?  is it *black market?*


LMAO!!!! 

Ya'll know she probably won't tell ya'll. With all these pj's and Surge fiends her "dealer" will be sold out before the end of the day!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think I'll be baggying for a few days, I just relaxed and wanna enjoy my rollerset


----------



## panamoni (Jul 24, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I don't think I'll be baggying for a few days, I just relaxed and wanna enjoy my rollerset



Did you have nice growth/retention?


----------



## panamoni (Jul 24, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Your hair probably just likes the HWC better  I'm so jealous, I wanna try it so bad, but I'm waaaay to impatient to wait for Hairveda shipping erplexed



Yeah, it took about two and a half weeks.  But, Tiffers, I've seen your stash in your fotki. You have enough products to get you through until your shipment arrives. ;o)  I'm happy that I like it though. Looking forward to trying the Sitrinillah DC this weekend.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 25, 2009)

I baggied again last night with Kids Detangling Shea Butter! I think I'ma start back with ORS tho


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 26, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 26, 2009)

Whole head baggied with aloe vera gel / QP Mango butter. Behind schedule, today is full wash DC day!


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

Baggied/pre-pooed with amla and coconut oils.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Baggied last night with sitrinillah(dc). Going to wash and baggy today with s-curl and seal with almond glaze.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 26, 2009)

I didn't baggy last night because I rollerset, but I will tonight. I'm thinking of moisturizing and oiling lightly then wrapping my hair and putting a plastic cap and my satin cap on top.  I hope my hair doesn't get puffy tho


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Jul 26, 2009)

I can actually do this one... Baggying 24/7 under my headpiece with OCT and MT applied to the scalp daily.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 26, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mixture and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 26, 2009)

Baggying tonight with coconut oil, jamaican black castor oil and NTM conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2009)

#1 baggy using HS14n1 mized with water...whole head I have cornroll under my wig.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

Baggying with Moisture Renewal and coconut oil.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry I haven't checked-in in a while but I've been baggying w/ NTM and shea butter w/ exception of last week b/c I roller set my hair


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just checking in!  I'm still baggying.  I've combined this with the Aruyveda challenge.  I feel like I can open up my own beauty supply store.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 27, 2009)

I have not baggied in several days -- or done anything.  Will start back tonight.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 27, 2009)

WHB last night with MT/JBCO


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I'm going to baggy with vatika oil and infusium 23 tonight.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 28, 2009)

WHB with leave ins on hair and oils on scalp after DCing


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

Baggyed last night with s-curl and sealed with herbal green tea butter.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mixture and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm still religiously baggying!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 29, 2009)

Last night, WHB only, no extras.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

No baggy today.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2009)

Last night I did a full head baggy with QP Elasta leave-in conditioner and Vatika oil.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 29, 2009)

Baggying now under phoney bun with avocado mist


----------



## panamoni (Jul 29, 2009)

Last night, whole head baggied w Hairveda's Sitrinillah DC.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 29, 2009)

baggied last night with paul mitchell instant moisture daily treatment. normally use it to moisturize at night but it made a wonderful dc as well.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 29, 2009)

baggied with Hair 1 Olive oil & castor oil on scalp & AroVeda Shikakai oil on hair


----------



## NappyMD (Jul 29, 2009)

I havent been posting, but I have been baggying almost every night! I was mainly using castor oil/hawaiian silky but I put my hair in twist extensions and my megatek came so I have been doing megatek + some type of moisturizer. My hair tends to be dry so it loves this challenge!


----------



## Lyoness (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm baggying after my cowash tonight! I think I've been baggying 7 nights a week now rather than 5!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2009)

Full head baggied with QP Elasta Leave-in, Brahmi & Amla oil. Sporting a bun today!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 30, 2009)

Ponytail baggied last night with Hairveda whipped cream and coconut oil.

I really do think that for people who have tried baggying and think it doesn't work for them, it may be the product.  Because it's so amazing how nicely the whipped cream is working for me, when the HS14n1 would just make my hair damp or wet.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 30, 2009)

Still baggying, whole head. Aloe Vera Gel / QP Mango Butter.  Having an extremely stressful summer and am now experiencing more breakage or shedding ;0( can't tell which one. Not a horror story yet. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 30, 2009)

OMG I havent baggied since 7/26.....
I am finna baggy now #2 for the week using infusium 23. Tomorrow will start a whole new week for me.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 30, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Jul 30, 2009)

bagging whole head tonight with my amla oil


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 30, 2009)

Baggy last night with JBCO.


----------



## CourtneyD (Jul 31, 2009)

Still baggying 6-7 days a week/23 hours a day. Full head under a wig. Use Beauty Without Cruelty Leave In Conditioner and seal my ends with castor oil. I wear one of those thin plastic salon cap, then wrap that in my silk scarf. When wearing the wig, I wear the plastic cap, then cover it with a wig stocking cap to keep it tight and secure- that way I don't have to worry about the wig falling off!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix, homemade sulfur mixture and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 31, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with AO HSR.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in Sengalese Twists. I still baggy almost every night with Surge 14 and WOC. I made a batch of Moe Growth oil and I'll probably start baggying next week with that.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 31, 2009)

Baggying again with s-curl.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 31, 2009)

#1 I will ponytail baggy tonight with NTM Silken Seal, no oil as usual.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 1, 2009)

Baggying with sitrinillah(dc)


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 1, 2009)

Luvs me some sitrinillah!


----------



## sheedahp (Aug 1, 2009)

Im sorry but Im new to this site, what does baggy mean?


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 1, 2009)

Whole head baggied with L'Occitane mask overnight


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 1, 2009)

sheedahp said:


> Im sorry but Im new to this site, what does baggy mean?


 
Putting oil or hair butter (on damp hair) or leave-in conditioner, conditioner or even water on your hair and putting a plastic cap on or saran wrap and leaving it in overnight or through the day or a few hours. You can also just put it on your ponytail and cover with a fake ponytail or fake bun. 

Makes your hair retain moisture more


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have not baggied in a loooooooooooog time.  I am pony tail baggying tonight with Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've become a baggying fool!  Tonight...or should I say last night I baggied DD's hair with Vatika and Amla oil, and then I baggied her friend's hair with Vatika oil.  I then proceeded to baggy my own hair with Bee Mine Mango Growth Serum, Vatika and Amla oil.

I can't seem to stop myself!  I am officially a baggying fool!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 2, 2009)

Baggying all excess products lingering around the house. Gotta find the SHIMA hair oil I bought and see how it does. I love baggying!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 2, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 2, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2009)

tiffers said:


> ***UPDATE: Even though this challenge has already begun, new Baggy Babes are always welcome!!! Just fill out the questions below ***
> Hey ladies!!!!  There hasn't been a baggy challenge for a while now, and since I lurves me some baggying, I thought I'd start a new one!!!
> There are two rules:
> 1) Baggy at least 5 times a week. You can take the weekends off if you want. You HAVE TO baggy at least 5 times a week. No comin in here talkin bout "I'm in, but I'm only gonna baggy twice a week"
> ...


 
Hi Tiffers, I don't see my name on the list.  Can you add it?  Or is it too late?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Baggying all excess products lingering around the house. Gotta find the SHIMA hair oil I bought and see how it does. I love baggying!
> 
> Have a great day ladies!


 
How did that SHIMA oil work for you?  I started to buy it, but then I stumbled onto this board (best stumbling I could have done ).


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 2, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 3, 2009)

Ponytail baggied last night w/ Hairveda's whipped cream and a little Megatek


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pony tail baggied last night with Juices & Berries.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> #1 I will ponytail baggy tonight with NTM Silken Seal, no oil as usual.


 

I lied....I promise Imma do it tonight.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't know when I last posted but I'm still baggying under a phony bun daily


----------



## Soulberry (Aug 4, 2009)

HEY LADIES!
I am still baggying daily just haven't checked in just busy lately. Tonight i will baggy with Bee Mine Mango Growth Serum and JBCO. I took the braids out 5 days ago and I'm glad i did i lost a lot of hair after only having them in for a week.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello, I whole head baggied last night with Hairveda's whipped cream and coconut oil.  
I must remember that this is NOT a good idea when I have so much new growth -- I must tie down the edges and ponytail baggy only...


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 4, 2009)

Whole head baggying. Aloe Vera Gel and QP Mango Butter. Hair doing well. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 4, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 4, 2009)

#2 baggy tonight using Cantu LI, wholehead, no oil.....


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm back ladies! 

I've been seriously slacking with my hair. I've only washed and dc'd once in the last two weeks and have baggied like two times erplexed I need to get back on my hair game


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought some Donnies curl activator Lotion, coconut oil, QP Mango butter! Gonna work on a seriously moist wholehead baggy!


----------



## cutenss (Aug 5, 2009)

WHB tonight with JBCO after spritzing with leave ins from Aphogee


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 5, 2009)

Got my moisture head pack on! My hair felt so goooooood! Can't wait for morning. Whole head baggy with, Donnies Curl Activator Lotion, Coconut oil, and QP Mango butter!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 5, 2009)

Kind of half baggied last night.
ETA: with no product.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 5, 2009)

So loving the results of last nights whole head baggy! Super moist, especially in this heat!


----------



## misslynn4x4 (Aug 5, 2009)

Am I the only one? I tried to whole head baggy, my head was sooo hot I couldnt sleep. I had to take it off in the middle of the night.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 5, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 5, 2009)

misslynn4x4 said:


> Am I the only one? I tried to whole head baggy, my head was sooo hot I couldnt sleep. I had to take it off in the middle of the night.




Sorry, never had that problem. I wear a moisture scarf that is just so awesome!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 5, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I'm back ladies!
> 
> I've been seriously slacking with my hair. I've only washed and dc'd once in the last two weeks and have baggied like two times erplexed I need to get back on my hair game


 Tifffers!  Welcome back.  I've been wondering where you've been.


----------



## Lyoness (Aug 5, 2009)

I haven't baggied for 3 nights now since I stretched my hair at the wknd .. next cowash I will do - I'm enjoying the length atm!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 5, 2009)

Baggyed mon-tues day with sassafraz. Baggying today with sitrinillah.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 6, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with Hairveda's Sitrinillah DC.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 6, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 6, 2009)

Baggying with sassafraz


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 6, 2009)

Baggying whole head with donnies curl activator, coconut oil, and QP Mango butter! This combo ROCKS!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 7, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 7, 2009)

Ponytail baggied last night with Hairveda Whipped Cream and coconut oil.


----------



## SweetD (Aug 7, 2009)

La Colocha & Panamoni, when you baggy with Hairveda's Sitrinillah DC do you rinse it out or leave it in?


----------



## panamoni (Aug 7, 2009)

SweetD said:


> La Colocha & Panamoni, when you baggy with Hairveda's Sitrinillah DC do you rinse it out or leave it in?


I rinse it out in the morning, ACV Rinse, put in leave-ins, then usually airdry and  bun.   

I'm a part of the DC every other day challenge, so I'm too lazy to wash it out in the evenings.  It can be put on wet or dry hair.


----------



## Lyoness (Aug 7, 2009)

my subscription ends this weekend but until i renew ill still be baggying - good luck ladies n stick with it


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 7, 2009)

SweetD said:


> La Colocha & Panamoni, when you baggy with Hairveda's Sitrinillah DC do you rinse it out or leave it in?


 
Hi ms. sweet i rinse it out. When i baggy with it i do a midweek dc and a weekend dc.

Baggying today with sitrinillah.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 7, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Baggying whole head with donnies curl activator, coconut oil, and QP Mango butter! This combo ROCKS!


 
Mom is the donnies curl activator like s-curl or is it a gel? And how do you like it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2009)

I still have been slacking only getting in 2/week. Imma have to get back on it, finna go baggy now using NTM.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

Going to baggy tonight with sassafraz


----------



## panamoni (Aug 8, 2009)

Whole head baggied overnight with EVOO as a pre-poo.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 8, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

I still have the same baggy on from last night im going to keep it on until the morning.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 9, 2009)

Last 2 nights I been baggying with NTM and/or HS14n1. Finna go baggy now using the same stuff.......


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 9, 2009)

Whole head baggying with donnies curl activator, coconut oil, and aloe vera gel. Hair feels great inspite of these HOT temperatures!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 10, 2009)

Baggying today with sassafraz


----------



## panamoni (Aug 10, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm doing terrible with this challenge.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 11, 2009)

Going to baggy tonight with s-curl.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Going to baggy tonight with s-curl.



Same here. I am loving how moist my hair is, even with the extremely hot temperatures outside! Lovin that S-curl activator! Who knew!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 11, 2009)

Ponytail baggied last night after megatekking with Hariveda's whipped cream and coconut oil.


----------



## baddison (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't know if I ever "officially" joined this challenge, but I've been baggy'ing my ends like clockwork, and I am really beginning to see the fruits of my labors.  My ends are split free (..well, for the most part, anyway...), they are thicker and they are stronger.  I am retaining ALL my growth!!!  I baggy with my choice of wet or creamy moisturizer, but I am sure to seal it with my Vatika Coconut oil.  I love my ends  .....I never could say that before.  

I part my hair into 4/5 sections and apply treatment, the put it in a twist, then I  use a plastic sandwich baggy to drop my twist into.  I cannot do whole head baggies as much becasue the heat, makes my scalp itch, but I was determined to still reap the benefits of baggying my hair.  This method is a charm for me!!

This challenge is a must for anyone looking to get their ends in the best shape possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2009)

Baggying Now with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.  Will Seal with Black & Bossie All Natural Hair and Scalp Oil.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 12, 2009)

Whole head baggied with Alter Ego Impac Garlic condish overnight.  My hair feels GREAT today.  I think that's my favorite DC.

Can't wait to try ponytail baggying with my JBCO that just arrived yesterday (I'll use up the coconut oil on my skin).


----------



## natural_one (Aug 12, 2009)

Whole head baggied with Shea moisture and sealed with Castor oil..all I had to do today was spritz with water and finger comb! Loved it!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 12, 2009)

^^^Natural One,  
I love your siggy quote.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm still here. Just haven't been posting much. 

I've been full head baggying every night with my moisture scarf.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

Baggying today with sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Whole head baggied with Alter Ego Impac Garlic condish overnight. My hair feels GREAT today. I think that's my favorite DC.


 
IA:  That is a Really Awesome DC!


----------



## Soulberry (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey I'm still baggying ladies! My hair is doing really well with this techique. I will baggy tonight with MTG on the scalp and coconut oil with a little bit of Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 13, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Same here. I am loving how moist my hair is, even with the extremely hot temperatures outside! Lovin that S-curl activator! Who knew!


 
I know this has been the only product i have been using and its working wonders for my hair. I love this challenge.

Baggying later today with s-curl.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to take a little break from baggying.  I'm having some issues, and I need to figure out what the cause is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2009)

Baggying with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.  Will Seal w/Black & Bossie All Natural Hair & Scalp Oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 14, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying today with s-curl.



Ditto, I am loving the S-Curl product!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

Keeping my same baggy on today from last night. Im lazy right now.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 15, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night, aloe vera gel and S-curl activator! Loving this hair!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 15, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 16, 2009)

Baggying today with sitrinillah (dc).


----------



## tallnomad (Aug 17, 2009)

Question: Is it okay to wet bun daily and then damp baggy nightly?  It's not too much moisture overload is it?


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 17, 2009)

Whole head baggied with donnies, QP Mango butter, aloe vera gel. Lovin the results.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 17, 2009)

tallnomad said:


> Question: Is it okay to wet bun daily and then damp baggy nightly? It's not too much moisture overload is it?


 
It's possible.  It depends on your hair.  You have to monitor it.

ETA: and what products you use.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)

Baggying with s-curl today.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 17, 2009)

Full head baggied last night with v05 strawberries n cream and vatika oil.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 17, 2009)

Baggying daily under a phony bun


----------



## TiZi (Aug 17, 2009)

Couldn't you baggy under a quickweave...If the hair was braided instead of molded to your scalp??

I think I may try this...traditional wigs just swallow up my little head!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2009)

Whole Head Baggying with Optimum Over-Nite Stengthener.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whole Head Baggying with Optimum Over-Nite Stengthener.


 What's the consistency of this?  Is it oil based?  How long have you used it and how often?  

(I think our hair may like and dislike similar products, so I may be stalking you for a little while).


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Aug 17, 2009)

full head baggy with humectress overnight


----------



## cutenss (Aug 18, 2009)

WHB with JBCO/SAA mixture


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 18, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 18, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## cutenss (Aug 19, 2009)

Got off work early, so I am WHB tonight/today until work again tonight.  Cowashed before work,  so I did not add any additional product


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 19, 2009)

Whole head baggied with Dream Hair Moisture Balm (don't ask) and aloe vera gel. 

Okay, so I found the dream hair products on clearance at rite-aid and I got the shampoo condish, and balm. Left my hair really soft, it smells good too.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just checking in!  

I've been doing a full head baggy every night.  I love it!  Last night I did my V05 Moisture Milks mixed with Vatika oil.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 19, 2009)

i didnt baggy last night ladies.. I did a dc and airdried over night so no baggy included. But have started pony baggying most nights with homemade spritz


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 19, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 19, 2009)

Baggying today with a mixture of green tea butter and s-curl.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Pony tail baggied on Saturday and Sunday with Juices & Berries.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 19, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


ditto for tonight.


----------



## baddison (Aug 19, 2009)

whole head baggy w/Giovanni Direct Leave-In, sealed with Vatika Coconut Oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tonight I'm doing a full head baggy with V05 Moisture Milks and Amla oil.  My dandruff is completely gone!!!...and without me having to use a dandruff shampoo!


----------



## Soulberry (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be whole head baggyinh tonight with Megatek on scalp and JBCO!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 20, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 20, 2009)

Baggying today under a phony bun with NTM and EVCO


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

Baggying today with sitrinillah (prepoo/dc).


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 21, 2009)

baggied with homemade spritz mix and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm still baggying w/ NTM +/- unrefined shea butter and coconut oil


----------



## sxytia07 (Aug 21, 2009)

checking in...still baggying.  don't baggy as much with Scurl or Carefree anymore because of the glycerin...however, I use BB and a bit of vitamin E oil. So far I'm retaining most if not all of my growth!


----------



## remilaku (Aug 21, 2009)

Is bagging like doing a conditioner treatment?


----------



## cutenss (Aug 21, 2009)

WHB with JBCO to scalp and Pantene R&N oil moisterizer on hair


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 23, 2009)

Baggying tonight with s-curl.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 23, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix, applied sulfur mixture to scalp and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pony tail baggied last night and just remoisturized and rebaggied again for the day with juices & berries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Baggying Most of the Day with My New "Boo" Qhemet Olive and Honey Hydrating Hair Balm.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Baggying with s-curl today.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying with s-curl today.


 
Changing this for today, no baggy today.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 24, 2009)

Baggying today with Scurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2009)

^^^^^
I wish I had S-Curl to try for Baggyin'.  I guess tonight I will use my Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.  

I want to Use My New "Boo" Qhemet Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Balm....But I Gotta Make it _Last_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

All Day Baggying with Qhemet's Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Hair Balm. Couldn't resist.  Had to pull it out today.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 25, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with Donnies Curl activator, Qp Mango Butter, EVCO. My hair is doing well as my stress levels are calming. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 25, 2009)

Baggying today with a mixture of s-curl and green tea butter.

Eta: Has anyone heard from tiffers? I miss you hun and i hope everything is well with you.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying today with a mixture of s-curl and green tea butter.
> 
> Eta: Has anyone heard from tiffers? I miss you hun and i hope everything is well with you.


 

I miss Tiffers too.  Tiffers, I hope all is well.  Looking forward to you coming back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

I Talked to Her via pm Over The Weekend.  You Ladies Should Give Her a Shout Out!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2009)

My ends look a HAM regardless of what I do.  I will be able to baggy more in the fall & winter.  I may trim before I originally planned bc they are just pissing me off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My ends look a HAM regardless of what I do. I will be able to baggy more in the fall & winter. I may trim before I originally planned bc they are just pissing me off.


 

Do You Self Trim?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do You Self Trim?


Nope but I'm sure I can talk my momma into it or my friend Mary has agreed to do it.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 26, 2009)

_baggied last night with homemade spritz mix, applied sulfur mixture to scalp and sealed with coconut oil. 			_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Baggying today with a mixture of s-curl and herbal green tea butter.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 26, 2009)

Baggying today w/HE LTR and EVCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

Baggying Tonight with Anita Grant Creamy Cafe' Latte  

Hey Charz


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 28, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade sulfur mixture.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Baggying today with a homemade deep treatment.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 29, 2009)

I must say that the baggie method was one of the BEST ways to retain and keep my ends from splitting, I still use the baggie method once every couple of months just to refresh my ends, but it TRULY saved my hair in the growth process.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

Baggying today with s-curl and going to seal ends with almond glaze.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 31, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mix, applied sulfur mixture to scalp and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm thinking I might do a full head baggy (on my twists) with cantu leave in cream conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

Baggying tonight with Qhemet's Coco Detangling Ghee, Courtesy of Charzboss!  Hey Charz!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Baggying today with s-curl and going to seal ends with almond glaze.


 
Changed my mind baggying with s-curl mixed with hydratherma naturals growth oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 1, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Changed my mind* baggying with s-curl mixed with hydratherma naturals growth oil.*


 
Doing the same thing tonight.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2009)

baggied with coconut oil only last night.


----------



## Charz (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Baggying Tonight with Anita Grant Creamy Cafe' Latte
> 
> Hey Charz


 
Yo!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Baggying tonight with Qhemet's Coco Detangling Ghee, Courtesy of Charzboss! Hey Charz!


 
Girl, that stuff be to expensive to baggy with lol. But if you like it I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Girl, that stuff be to expensive to baggy with* lol. But if you like it I love it!


 

I Told La Colocha you were going to say that


----------



## Charz (Sep 1, 2009)

^Lol I aint playin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ^Lol I aint playin


 
Chile' I Need Moisture, By Any Means Necessary.  And besides........it feels SOOOOOOO Good.


----------



## Soulberry (Sep 1, 2009)

Whole head baggying tonight with S-Curl and Haitian Black Castor oil on scalp and ends


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 2, 2009)

Baggying tonight with s-curl mixed with hydratherma naturals growth oil( i mixed a 8oz bottle of this). Sealing my ends with avocado butter.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 2, 2009)

baggied last night with homemade spritz mixture and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## CourtneyD (Sep 2, 2009)

So is challenge officially over (August 31st)? It has done wonders for me!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

CourtneyD said:


> So is challenge officially over (August 31st)? It has done wonders for me!


 
I don't know, i haven't seen tiffers. I will keep baggying until it gets too cold outside. Ill just post here instead of starting a new thread. Baggying today with s-curl.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 3, 2009)

Whole head baggied last night with Aloe Verea Gel only.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Sep 9, 2009)

I am so late but I would love to begin

How many times a week will you be baggying? 4 times a week at the least
What moisturizers and/or oils will you be using? I will be using HB Olive creme, HE LTR leave in and Im planning on purchasing Grapeseed oil, vatika and amla
Will you be ponytail or whole head baggying? both


----------



## stelladata (Mar 23, 2010)

wow thanks for the tutorials, bagging is the business!


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it possible to baggy if u cant make a bun?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 23, 2010)

mslittlelala said:


> Is it possible to baggy if u cant make a bun?



If you aren't averse to it, you can just slap a bag on your entire head and call it a night. Or if you can form a ponytail (or ponytails), you can just wrap saran wrap around them and secure the plastic with ponytail holders or clips. 


Omg guys...not only did I fall off the baggy bandwagon, I rolled a few feet off the road, landed in the dust on the wayside, and have not been able to get up again. Smh!! 
A bag hasn't seen my head for the past two weeks and my ends have been so unpleasant because of it. 
I'm going to go back to baggying today, with Mizani H20..the nighttime one, and a little bit of TW Mist.

ETA: Omg, this is definitely not the correct challenge.  *flees*


----------

